# E3 2046 hype thread of finally Metroid.



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2016)

All aboard 

First piece of info:



I'll dig for last year's thread for some memories later, but for now just enjoy.

EDIT: 

E3 Press Conference Times



Conference Times



Yagami1211 said:


> Conference's Time.
> 
> * June 12, 1PM PST / 4PM EST
> June 12, 7PM PST / 10PM EST
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Apr 12, 2016)

And there won't be any Metroid this year either

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 12, 2016)

Meh, haven't been hyped for E3 for years now.


----------



## Monna (Apr 12, 2016)

trainwreck incoming


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2016)

Save your meltdowns for the actual event fams


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh, right, E3. I forgot... Summer's coming up.
Lookin' forward to what the dealio is on this NX. Zelda U footage would be neat. They've had 2 years.

Hopefully Wayforward and Marvelous will use the event to finally give us some solid release dates on their titles.


----------



## Monna (Apr 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Hopefully Wayforward and Marvelous will use the event to finally give us some solid release dates on their titles.


Shantae should be coming at the end of summer. Hopefully they release a new trailer or something.


----------



## Tragic (Apr 12, 2016)

GOAT Effect Andromeda!!! 

Dues Ex 

Dishonored 2 

New IP's!

All I really care about tbh. Think I'm forgetting some though.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 12, 2016)

Jane said:


> Shantae should be coming at the end of summer. Hopefully they release a new trailer or something.



I said concrete, tho. 

I can tell they've been holding off on any promises since they went way past the initial projected release, but now that they've projected a summer release, I'm all antsy for a date. Like you said, I hope they give us a trailer or something.


----------



## DavyChan (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm more hyped for this month when they reveal the nx...


And Metroid will be in my future. soon. i know it! -.-


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2016)

NX reveal this month?  Perhaps or Nintendo might save it for E3.

Anyways, PS4K and new Xbox One are going to be downright delicious in terms of drama and hilarity.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 24, 2016)

Am I missing something? Why are people thinking that we might get a reveal this month or even May? 

Is there a direct planned or something?


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2016)

Some investors thing is coming up I believe and people believe that details of the NX will be announced there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 25, 2016)

So they usually announce stuff during that? Personally, I think they'll leave it for E3.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2016)

People are of the belief that they will tell their investor their future plans to molifly them or something.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 2, 2016)

Conference's Time.

* June 12, 1PM PST / 4PM EST 
 June 12, 7PM PST / 10PM EST 
 June 13, 9:30AM PST / 12:30PM EST 
 June 13, 1PM PST / 4PM EST 
SONY June 13, 6 PM PT/ 9PM ET
*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2016)

first year doing NF E3 on XenForo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2016)

So is Nintendo completely skipping E3?


----------



## Shirker (May 3, 2016)

Well, someone on GAF I think pointed out that while Zelda U is the only game that'll be playable, they never said anything about it being the only game shown period.

I don't think they're gonna give us nothing, but what they do show us probably isn't gonna be anything important or worthwhile. I'm more looking forward to what the hell Sony is up to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2016)

Will Square be having a conference this year too?  It was surprisingly hype last year.


----------



## James (May 3, 2016)

Each year I get less hyped for E3 and Nintendo's idiocy isn't helping. 

I just want my VR revolution now anyway.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 3, 2016)

either these Nintendo jokers announce next-gen Metroid for NX or Im done with them


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2016)

James said:


> Each year I get less hyped for E3 and Nintendo's idiocy isn't helping.
> 
> I just want my VR revolution now anyway.



Atlus waifu games of crazy chicks trying to kill you while you sleep. That's all I give a shit about when it comes to VR.


----------



## Nemesis (May 4, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Will Square be having a conference this year too?  It was surprisingly hype last year.



Not sure but at the same time they will have FFXV,  FF7, KH3 and maybe the next FFXIV expansion to show.  Then of course they have Eidos and other studios under their branch (Life is strange 2 maybe?)

Though looking back at last years E3 I honestly don't think anyone will be able to pull off the 10 minutes of madness that happened at the Sony conference.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Though looking back at last years E3 I honestly don't think anyone will be able to pull off the 10 minutes of madness that happened at the Sony conference.



All someone has to do is announce Half-Life 3 at their conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2016)

Dream


----------



## Kaitou (May 6, 2016)

Title needs to be replaced with "and no Nintendo titles."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2016)

Nvm. I can edit it myself it seems.


----------



## Keollyn (May 6, 2016)

You gotta let go Preet. The world is just not kind.


----------



## Monna (May 7, 2016)

No nintendo is a good thing

I wont have to waste my time bothering with e3 this year


----------



## Canute87 (May 7, 2016)

Jane said:


> No nintendo is a good thing
> 
> I wont have to waste my time bothering with e3 this year



you mean watching some videos from youtube or going to the conference which nintendo hasn't really been an integral part of for years now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2016)

....you guys are killing my hype...I finally have a chance to watch them live after having to work those days...and you guys are sitting here...killing it....


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2016)

It's not our fault tho. Tell video games to stop doing that weird thing they're doing.


----------



## Atlas (May 7, 2016)

Shirker said:


> It's not our fault tho. Tell video games to stop doing that weird thing they're doing.



Being terrible? At least there's a good chance that we'll get some good stuff from Yooka-Laylee.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2016)

In all fairness it's just Nintendo. It's time to weab up for the other Japanese company.


----------



## Shirker (May 7, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Being terrible?



ya, that. 



kurisu said:


> In all fairness it's just Nintendo. It's time to weab up for the other Japanese company.



Was it ever truly weebing with Nintendo? Judging from their localizations since forever, those guys are pretty ashamed of their culture. The region locking, the name and reference changing, the bikini removing, the being deadset on making sure FExSMT bombs even harder here than it did *in* Japan, etc.


----------



## Nemesis (May 8, 2016)

Dream said:


> All someone has to do is announce Half-Life 3 at their conference.



Sony (Only cause i mentioned them in previous post.) Conference starts, everything is black when suddenly. "Rise and shine E3" comes over the speakers in the voice of Gman.  Then a few mins of gameplay and done.


----------



## RockSauron (May 9, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Conference's Time.
> 
> * June 12, 1PM PST / 4PM EST
> June 12, 7PM PST / 10PM EST
> ...



Wait, when the hell is Sony's? Also, any other weirdo conferences like Bethesda or Square this year? Know not Bethesda since that was jsut because they had Fallout to show, but obviously that isn't a comprehensive list.

For Sony's conference, should get CoD Infinity Warfare, Battlefield 1, Horizon Zero Dawn, Dreams... They'd also have to announce God of War: Norse edition too. Hope that takes more cues from Zelda to become more like Darksiders, which isn't too unlikely since Uncharted 4 is more open...


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 9, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> Wait, when the hell is Sony's? Also, any other weirdo conferences like Bethesda or Square this year? Know not Bethesda since that was jsut because they had Fallout to show, but obviously that isn't a comprehensive list.
> 
> For Sony's conference, should get CoD Infinity Warfare, Battlefield 1, Horizon Zero Dawn, Dreams... They'd also have to announce God of War: Norse edition too. Hope that takes more cues from Zelda to become more like Darksiders, which isn't too unlikely since Uncharted 4 is more open...



The other conferences dates and hours are still unkown, as far as I know.


----------



## Atlas (May 9, 2016)

RockSauron said:


> Wait, when the hell is Sony's? Also, any other weirdo conferences like Bethesda or Square this year? Know not Bethesda since that was jsut because they had Fallout to show, but obviously that isn't a comprehensive list.
> 
> For Sony's conference, should get CoD Infinity Warfare, Battlefield 1, Horizon Zero Dawn, Dreams... They'd also have to announce God of War: Norse edition too. Hope that takes more cues from Zelda to become more like Darksiders, which isn't too unlikely since Uncharted 4 is more open...



Bethesda might show some shit. They had other projects in the works iirc. One of them being the Hearthstone knockoff.


----------



## RockSauron (May 9, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> The other conferences dates and hours are still unkown, as far as I know.



Ah fair enough



Atlas said:


> Bethesda might show some shit. They had other projects in the works iirc. One of them being the Hearthstone knockoff.



Yeah they probably will show some games, but I doubt they'll have their own conference again.

Speaking of, maybe they'll announce Wolfenstein 2 after the voice actress from the new order more or less confirmed it for 2017...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Conference's Time.
> 
> * June 12, 1PM PST / 4PM EST
> June 12, 7PM PST / 10PM EST
> ...



Sony confirmed too at June 13 at 6 PM PT/ 9PM ET


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 17, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Sony confirmed too at June 13 at 6 PM PT/ 9PM ET



Thanks. Post edited.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2016)

Actually, I should probably edit the OP anyway.


----------



## Kaitou (May 17, 2016)

The Last Guardian should get a release date this E3, pls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 17, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> The Last Guardian should get a release date this E3, pls.



Dehyped for the game tbh. I feel it'll get a digital only release too. Just a hunch.


----------



## RockSauron (May 18, 2016)

Oh wait, Bethesda has a conference this year too? I thought last year was mostly for Fallout 4 so I wonder how they could fill an entire conference this year. Almost certainly Wolfenstein 2 by MachineGames, considering it was more or less confirmed for next year by that voice actress anyway, but the only other thing I could see to justify its own conference is Elder Scrolls 6, but it's way too early for that.

Also, how did I not see that the first time...

Hope I don't have to work June 12 or 13 (especially the 13th) since watching them live is always weirdly fun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2016)

E3 Press Conference Times



I have added this to the OP as well.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 5, 2016)

Kadokawa has a conference?
Why?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Kadokawa has a conference?
> Why?



Probably to do with a FromSoftware title?

EDIT:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 6, 2016)

So /v/ just leaked Dead Rising 4.

Guess, that's one 2 million unit game. Now they just have Resident Evil 7 to announce.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2016)

That's 2 zombie games. 

Also was DR3 even any good? Did it at least sell well?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 6, 2016)

DR3 was good. Don't know about how much it earned though. It was a solid game. Nothing spectacular.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 7, 2016)

kurisu said:


> That's 2 zombie games.
> 
> Also was DR3 even any good? Did it at least sell well?



It was solid and sold well from what I remember


----------



## Sauce (Jun 7, 2016)

SionBarsod said:


> It was *solid and sold well* from what I remember


Yup, all that's needed for a sequel.


----------



## God (Jun 7, 2016)

>Capcom butchering Street Fighter, then doing DR4 instead of DMC5.

I expected nothing and I'm still disappointed.


----------



## Simon (Jun 8, 2016)

E3 2016 aka everything is delayed to 2017


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

The Deux Ex stream is starting in a few hours if anyone is interested.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2016)

Wait....E3 started today? I thought it started on Monday the 12th!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Superman said:


> Wait....E3 started today? I thought it started on Monday the 12th!?



Nah. It's just a pre-E3 stream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nah. It's just a pre-E3 stream.



Thank you...I was about to have a fit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 8, 2016)

Superman said:


> Thank you...I was about to have a fit.



Conference times can be found in the OP.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2016)

Prey 2, Wolfenstein 2 and Evil Within 2 rumoured to be announced at Bethesda's conference. 

Next Red Dead game also rumored.

Gonna be an interesting E3.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 10, 2016)

If new Red Dead is announced I will lose my shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 10, 2016)

I still havent finished the original Read Dead lol. I left my PS3 in Saudi


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2016)

I'd be into Red Dead 2. 



Also; no PS4K/Neo/.5 at E3


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2016)

Wait, is E3 happening right now


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nah. It's just a pre-E3 stream.


Oh ;catrelief


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 10, 2016)

We should do a forum-wide notice for this thread, just in case nerds like me forget about E3's date.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2016)

i thought that Red Dead screenshot was a rumor?

I want to believe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> We should do a forum-wide notice for this thread, just in case nerds like me forget about E3's date.



do ettttt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kaaant (Jun 11, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Prey 2, Wolfenstein 2 and Evil Within 2 rumoured to be announced at Bethesda's conference.
> 
> Next Red Dead game also rumored.
> 
> Gonna be an interesting E3.



Prey 2 was confirmed canned ages ago, so I'm interested in where you heard that.


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2016)

kurisu said:


>



I want it


----------



## Lance (Jun 11, 2016)

I was supposed to present a game concept and report to Ubisoft on the 13th. Couldn't get enough man-power. Scraped all together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BashFace (Jun 11, 2016)

;


Lance said:


> I was supposed to present a game concept and report to Ubisoft on the 13th. Couldn't get enough man-power. Scraped all together.



LIAR NOOB!!!!!! SNIFF MY SMELLY BUTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Jun 11, 2016)

Hope to see something about Dawn of War there.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 11, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Prey 2 was confirmed canned ages ago, so I'm interested in where you heard that.



There's been rumors for quite some time that a new version of Prey 2 started production sometime after the original Prey 2 got canceled.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> I want it



We'll probably get an exact release date at Xbone's conference.


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2016)

Wah...fuck it's only for xbox? Mann


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Wah...fuck it's only for xbox? Mann



It's on PC too. I'm no requirements expert but it doesn't look too taxing.


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2016)

Damn. Well I guess it's about time to start building a pc then

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2016)

What about Relic's? They will be showing the Dawn Of War 3 gameplay.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 11, 2016)

I guess the only thing that I'd like to see is a new trailer for the Shantae game (played both Risky's Revenge and Pirate's Curse, both were enjoyable but Pirate's Curse was the best IMO. Currently playing the first Shantae game, and it's ridiculously hard to me). Still waiting for the PC release date tho. 
That, and maybe something new about the Pokemon game. With the latest Corocoro leaks, people are getting real hyped.


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2016)

So ya'll using a discord or something for this or just sticking to the forum?


----------



## Haro (Jun 11, 2016)

Hoping for viewtiful joe 3!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matty (Jun 11, 2016)

No Nintendo? Wtf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> So ya'll using a discord or something for this or just sticking to the forum?



There are other means, but for now I want this thread to be active.



Matty said:


> No Nintendo? Wtf



They're showing off Zelda U and Pokemon. You can check for the times in the OP.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 11, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Damn. Well I guess it's about time to start building a pc then



Should've done that a long time ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 11, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Should've done that a long time ago.


huahahahhaa.... I shouldnt had sold mine 5 years ago but oh well well, I guess there is new and better technology now right?
Also installing bootcamp doesnt sound like a bad idea.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 11, 2016)

ShadowReij said:


> Meh, haven't been hyped for E3 for years now.


True. The last time I was so excited was when the PS3 first unveiled in 2005 and Killzone 2 was shown.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2016)

new sanic please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2016)

scerpers said:


> new sanic please



Mark your calendar at July 22nd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2016)

What the hell I guess I'll hang with you guys.


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2016)

waz good, Gino

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2016)

In case peeps missed it in the Injustice thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2016)

Kara lookin like the bride of chucky

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2016)

my roommate will prolly get _Injustice 2_, so if anyone wanna get their shit slapped, hmu


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2016)

Marcelle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 11, 2016)

Stunna said:


> my roommate will prolly get _Injustice 2_, so if anyone wanna get their shit slapped, hmu



Main concern is that the loot system will be abused by devs and players alike. Especially if it affects gameplay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

E3 on Youtube



Schedule on the right. Seem to be covering all conferences.


----------



## God (Jun 12, 2016)

I want Zelda but I'm not buying a wii/nx for one ip


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

I bought the WiiU just for Bayonetta. Smash is a huge bonus.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2016)

Wii u is going to cost 30 bucks in about 18 months just be patient cubert.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Jun 12, 2016)

I did spend like 150 on a 2ds just to play X/Y so I guess it's not completely implausible


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

It lives. 



kinda


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Supposedly ijustine is showing up tomorrow

Why


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 12, 2016)

Cubey said:


> I want Zelda but I'm not buying a wii/nx for one ip



Well if NX has about a two year after it's release  window and if there's no turnaround we can official declare nintendo dead console wise.
So as someone mentioned before you can either look for a blowout sale on the console or it appearing on other devices in the future.

If the console lives on the other hand you'll have enough IP support to justify the purchase.

It all depends on whether or not you want to play it now......zelda doesn't disappear I still can find link to the past to this day...beautiful game still.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Will Square be having a conference this year too?  It was surprisingly hype last year.



*Monday, June 13*


8:00 p.m. – 
*Tuesday, June 14*


11:45 a.m. to 12:00 p.m. – Square Enix Presents: E3 2016 Grand Opening
12:00 p.m. to 1:00 p.m. – _Final Fantasy XV_ E3 Kickoff
1:00 p.m. to 1:30 p.m. – : Top Tombs
1:30 p.m. to 2:00 p.m. – _Deus Ex GO_: Augmented Turn-Based Infiltration
2:00 p.m. to 2:30 p.m. – _Deus Ex: Mankind Divided_: Creating an Immersive Action-RPG
2:30 p.m. to 3:30 p.m. – Square Enix Presents: E3 2016 Trailer Line-Up
3:30 p.m. to 4:30 p.m. – _Dragon Quest Builders_: Builders Gild Session #1
4:30 p.m. to 5:00 p.m. – Milestone: Ride Beyond Your Limits
5:00 p.m. to 5:30 p.m. – _Star Ocean: Integrity and Faithlessness_: The Final Star Log
5:30 p.m. to 6:00 p.m. – Deep Silver: _Agents of Mayhem_
6:00 p.m. to 6:15 p.m. – Day 1 Wrap Up
*Wednesday, June 15*


9:45 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. – Day 2 Heads Up
10:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m. – _Final Fantasy XV_ Active Time Report: Live from E3 2016 (Japanese Language Program)
11:00 a.m. to 12:00 p.m. – _Hitman_: Live Stream with Yosuke Matsuda
12:00 p.m. to 12:30 p.m. – _Deus Ex: Mankind Divided_ – Breach: Introducing a Brand New Game Mode
12:30 p.m. to 1:30 p.m. – _Final Fantasy XII: The Zodiac Age_: Gameplay Walkthrogh and Q&A Hosted by The Completionist Gamer
1:30 p.m. to 2:30 p.m. – Square Enix Presents: E3 Trailer Line-Up
2:30 p.m. to 3:30 p.m. – _Final Fantasy XV_: E3 Special Mission Playthrough + _Final Fantasy XV_ Universe
3:30 p.m. to 4:00 p.m. – _Final Fantasy: Brave Exvius_: A Special Presentation from the Producers
4:00 p.m. to 4:30 p.m. – _Kingdom Hearts HD 2.8: Final Chapter Prologue_ Discussion with _Kingdom Hearts_ Co-Director Tai Yasue
4:30 p.m. to 6:00 p.m. – _Final Fantasy XIV_ Letter from the Producer LIVE at E3 2016
6:00 p.m. to 6:15 p.m. – Day 2 Wrap Up
*Thursday, June 16*


9:45 a.m. to 10:00 a.m. – Day 3 Heads Up
10:00 a.m. to 11:00 a.m. – _NieR: Automata_ Discussion with Developers and Platinum Games’ Takahisa Taura
11:00 a.m. to 11:30 a.m. – _I Am Setsuna_: Resurrecting the Golden Era of RPGs
11:30 a.m. to 12:00 p.m. – _Deus Ex_ Universe: Bridging the Gap Between Fiction and Reality
12:00 p.m. to 12:30 p.m. – _Just Cause 3_ ‘Mech Land Assault’ Masterclass
12:30 p.m. to 1:30 p.m. – Square Enix Presents: E3 Trailer Line-Up
1:30 p.m. to 2:30 p.m. – Square Enix Collective: _Black the Fall_ and _The Turing Test_
2:30 p.m. to 3:00 p.m. – _World of Final Fantasy_: 2016’s Most Adorable and Heartfelt Epic
3:00 p.m. to 3:30 p.m. – _Hitman_ Gameplay Live Stream
3:30 p.m. to 4:00 p.m. – Deep Silver: _Mighty No. 9_ and _F1 2016_
4:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m. – _Final Fantasy XV_: Top XV Questions with Director Hajime Tabata
5:00 p.m. to 5:15 p.m. – Square Enix Presents: E3 2016 Grand Finale


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

Nier and Deux Ex boooi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2016)

I forgot there was a new _Star Ocean _coming out


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Can't wait for Tell-Tale's The Walking Dead Season 3 later today.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 12, 2016)

Telltales' Batman game looks interesting  I hear it's episodic like TWD games, what's that like? Never played a game like that before. How much stuff in crammed in per game episode?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Never forget


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

dank af


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Just looking at the thumbnail has me cringing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

EA conference in an hour.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 12, 2016)

40 minutes before EA. 

Can't wait for ME Andromeda and Battlefield 1 information.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 12, 2016)

*sees Titanfall 2 trailer*





Now that is an improvement over the original!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

IGN and Gamespot EA Youtube streams.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

*LEAKS/SPOILERS*..


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Titanfall 2 looks good. Campaign looks promising.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 12, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Telltales' Batman game looks interesting  I hear it's episodic like TWD games, what's that like? Never played a game like that before. How much stuff in crammed in per game episode?


They're also the ones who made Fables: The Wolf Among Us (I have that game, and I loved it). Assuming it's the same format as TWAU, it's basically a click and timing-button game where you make decisions and it reflects back on you (similar to the game Life is Strange if you've played or heard it).


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

not the biggest fan of ea after they fucked over my nfs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't know what to expect from EA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Xbox One Slim Leaked.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2016)

EALate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Here we go.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Xbox One Slim Leaked.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

EA: you don't know piss about WWI do you?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Titanfall 2 is coming to PS4. There goes another exclusive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

lot a shit on the screen.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

super smooth gameplay that we've always delivered

_*silence* _


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

frostbite engine is a double edged sword.. all dem particles..


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Titanfall 2 is coming to PS4. There goes another exclusive.



It was on PC anyway, so not an exclusive.  True exclusive is PC/Xbox/PS4/Nintendo only

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Gonna buy Titanfall 2 cheap just like Id id the first one.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

I almost forgot about this. Tuned in just in time to watch.
...well, 20 min late, but whatever


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

I need that king push track


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I almost forgot about this. Tuned in just in time to watch.
> ...well, 20 min late, but whatever



You didn't miss much


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

espurts


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Anyone else can't see the sign up for the beta for Titanfall 2 on the site?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2016)

NA sports is the shittiest thing in the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> You didn't miss much


Good to hear.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

They gotta stop focusing on that Madden shit. No one gives no flying shits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

esports is like the one main regret for actually playing football(soccer) for real. Since I could have done it virtually and save my knee and ankle in the process.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Since we're on sports psplus is giving away nba2k16 for free this month. Anyone play?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

wut!?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

So it begins


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Cringe to the guy who broke his arm during his own Madden Tournament.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 12, 2016)

$1 million dollars for the 2017 season of Madden Football '17?

Isn't that a bit much.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Mass Effect!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Mass Effect letsggooo..

Was waiting for this since last year.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 12, 2016)

Not into sports (yeah, I said it) and certainly not into games about sports. Are they even fun?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

>see
>hear
>feel mass effect

I'm gonna feel it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

woah. dem in-game graphics?


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Not into sports (yeah, I said it) and certainly not into games about sports. Are they even fun?



NBA street used to be fun


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Downgrade Effect


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

That desert vehicle looked like it had a face on the back.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Mass Effect Hype.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Mass Effect looked really fucking good.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

Driving the rover better not be boring


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Charity


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2016)

Might pick up this new Mass Effect. Looks quite neat.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Not into sports (yeah, I said it) and certainly not into games about sports. Are they even fun?



Depends on your perspective, really. I use to be mad into Madden 2006 when I was younger. I don't really touch them anymore though, because I don't have the time to invest in it and they've gotten lazy in pushing the limits of the simulation factor.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

This Fifa shit is so fucking cringe.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

why does this guy sound like he's ready to cum from his own hype?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

"With my mates"

Oh, so he's British. British/English black people always sound vaguely African to me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

cutscenes in a football campaign.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> cutscenes in a football campaign.



It's integral to the gameplay


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

That guy was doing too much.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> "With my mates"
> 
> Oh, so he's British. British/English black people always sound vaguely African to me.


they sound Jamaican and vice versa


----------



## Lance (Jun 12, 2016)

Fifa with Frostbite sounds fuckin Ace. 

Legit hyped.
I might just buy Fifa. Haven't bought one since 14.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

Spike Lee started a trend.
Hopefully this campaign is better than the POS campaign mode from NBA2k16


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

reminds me of when spike lee did the newest nba2k game


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 12, 2016)

Aside from Mass Effect...Yawn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Legendary EPL managers. Guardiola yet to coach a game. Klopp barely has a year in.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Spike Lee started a trend.
> Hopefully this campaign is better than the POS campaign mode from NBA2k16



Hey, Fight Night Champion was good.


----------



## Lance (Jun 12, 2016)

I know right...

And Jose comes to the stage.

But, wishing to see the Manger was my biggest desire in fifa games. I am happy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Mourinho


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Jose just staring this guy down, not facing the crowd at all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Can I pick a fight with Mou? If so, already bought. preordered 10/10.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Hey, Fight Night Champion was good.



Huh. Never heard of it 'til now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Yo. For real tho. GG PES.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Huh. Never heard of it 'til now.


Last Fight Night game before UFC became the top priority.


----------



## Lance (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Can I pick a fight with Mou? If so, already bought. preordered 10/10.



PRESS...........
Would be awesome


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Yarny was cute


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

New Indie game?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Huh. Never heard of it 'til now.



Story Mode was enjoyable so I have my hopes for this one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

WE ARE GAMERS shirt 

bruh


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yo. For real tho. GG PES.



Yeah, I'm not into Futbol, but this seems to have more effort put into it visually and technically than every US sports game in the past 5 years.... Looks neat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Indies are good but meh....


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

A repeat of the same guy with Unravel. This guy nervous as fuck.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Jesus does EA seek out the most nervous European indie developers they can find?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Who's cutting onions?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

These EA original guys are not speakers.
Poor guys. At least he isn't as shaky as the guy from last year.


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 12, 2016)

wot e3 already started?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Fuck you guys. this a 20 person studio. I'd be nervous as shit too.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Satsuki said:


> wot e3 already started?


Indeed.


It's on the EA conference, you haven't missed much other than a Mass Effect trailer and sports.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Poor guy is gonna cry, omg.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

Satsuki said:


> wot e3 already started?



inorite?
The only reason I remembered is because I'm part of the Skype chat.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fuck you guys. this a 20 person studio. I'd be nervous as shit too.


tru

I just want to believe EA has a department dedicated to indie devs, and out of them, they have a PR guy that specifically handpicks the most nervous indie dev they can find to do these presentations.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

dat feels + 3d platforming 

I'm INNNNN..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

To be fair to the possibly real EA indie PR guy, it worked.

That game was cute and I felt feels for the presenter


----------



## Lance (Jun 12, 2016)

Star wars. 

Hopefully new game will be better then fuckin Battlefront.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> To be fair to the possibly real EA indie PR guy, it worked.
> 
> That game was cute and I felt feels for the presenter



Aye


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Is the old republic expansion worth playing for the singleplayer story stuff?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Fuck you guys. this a 20 person studio. I'd be nervous as shit too.



Not knockin' 'em. Hell, I actually think it's endearing. Just kinda hurts to watch because I know for a fact I'd probably vomit or something, so the 2nd hand nervousness is strong. 
----------------

The concept of FE sounds cool, but I hope not being told what to do and where to go doesn't mean that the game ends up being aimless. An overarching story or sense of purpose would be nice.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

If they would have done Battlefront right in the first place then they would have a longer time in between the first and second game. Instead Battlefront was shit and now everything that was suppose to be in Battlefront 1 is going to be in 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Star Wars Platinum game when?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Man I wish I had an R2D2


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Visceral SW game sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm noticing a distinct lack of shitposting in this thread. 

Maybe nobody realizing that it was even happening will end up being a good thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

these nerds tho


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 12, 2016)

ah nice thanks guys  
always fun to follow e3


----------



## Lance (Jun 12, 2016)

Visceral? I thought Respawn had better idea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Amy Hennig


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

I want to believe this guy actually does play games, but a PR person at EA cornered him in an alley and forced him to wear this "WE ARE GAMERS" shirt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

The "peeps dunno WWI existed" story reworked. nice PR thar buddeh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

The teaser for this teaser followed by a bunch of teasers. EA would make for a great trophy wife/husband.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Jamie Fox and Zack don't look hyped at all.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Jamie Fox and Zack don't look hyped at all.


tru


----------



## Milae (Jun 12, 2016)

ARE YA EXCITED!?

Jamie Foxx: >_> Yes... <_<


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Wait. I can fly blimps now?


----------



## Gino (Jun 12, 2016)

Click on the stream and was like why the hell is Jamie fox there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lance (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Wait. I can fly blimps now?



Hope so. Would be awesome trying to run over infantry.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2016)

So to summarize the entire conference of EA...



Oh and Battlefield 1 looks fucking awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

So Bethesda conference in like 5 hours?

Gonna go make dinner


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Battlefield 1 MP stream


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Battlefield 1 looks really nice.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

Never really got the hype behind Battlefield 1 til now.
It does look pretty promising.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Who the hell is tryna fly a blimp though? Them shits are slow as fuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Never really got the hype behind Battlefield 1 til now.
> It does look pretty promising.



Microtransactions confirmed tho.


----------



## Lance (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Microtransactions confirmed tho.



If they are like Battlefield 4....its all good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Gino (Jun 12, 2016)

So Bethesda will be showing @ 9:00pm here so I'll see you all in about 5 hours.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

The celebrities look so forced to be here.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Microtransactions confirmed tho.



When the game look fly, but it's still EA.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

They got game and tyrese there

fucking why?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

dunno who these people are tbh


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Sauce said:


> The celebrities look so forced to be here.



They always do.

Looks like Twitch is being garbage, as is E3 tradition.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Terry Crews


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 12, 2016)

haha those dudes are so fucking stoned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Snoop Dogg.


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2016)

Switched off the stream that guy who is meant to be commentating just won't shut the fuck up with wanking the game. I know he paid to do so but its just ruining I can fucking see don't give me a play by play of how beautiful or how destructive the environment is. Stfu already


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

I go away to make some potatoes and come back to Terry Crews and Snoop Dogg.

I could not be more happy right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

How to promote your game? Show clueless people playin it.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Zeppelin destruction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

I was playing with my cat. Has there been any trenches gameplay?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

That airship crash was fucking crazy.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm going to get this game when it comes out.

Battlefield 1.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Game does "look" good. Will have to play a BETA or something to truly be convinced. Because so far, it looks very BF4-y.


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2016)

Look at the gun, look at the detail 

Talk about detail look at that explosion


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Bayonet kill.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

BF1 is very promising. The dynamic weather, the airship, the environments. Everything looks spot on. Can't wait for the beta.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2016)

Either sniping is really difficult in this game or that guy is completely trash


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

Snoop so high he was running into walls for most of the game

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Vault said:


> Either sniping is really difficult in this game or that guy is completely trash



From the few games I've played in BF4 I couldn't snipe for shit.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Teenage Clementine. My heart.


----------



## Lance (Jun 12, 2016)

Vault said:


> Either sniping is really difficult in this game or that guy is completely trash



Sniping is generally harder in Battlefield games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Telltales Batman screens, cast, etc..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 12, 2016)

Titanfall 2 looks so fucking great.

And Respawn making a game with lightsabers .


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

hold up. So Respawn is making a Star Wars game. Visceral is making a Star Wars game. New Battlefront next year? Am I missing anyone else?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Mako (Jun 12, 2016)

It just breaks my heart that Clementine is all grown up now. Sort of.


----------



## God (Jun 12, 2016)

Can't lie, looks like Battlefield has potential.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Mako said:


> It just breaks my heart that Clementine is all grown up now. Sort of.


I love it. I want her to get even older next season.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Is e3 streaming right now?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Is e3 streaming right now?


Not at the moment that I know of.

The next conference is Bethesda's in 2 hours.


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2016)

What's Bethesda going to reveal you think?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Hoping for Elder Scrolls Hammerfell.

It isn't going to happen. But I can hope.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Be glad to just get a sequel

Half a decade is too long a wait


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2016)

Vault said:


> What's Bethesda going to reveal you think?



Quake 5 as a sequel to Quake 1?  I can dream


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Mafia III gameplay reveal in 10 minutes or so on IGN's stream.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Fuck. Mafia III is gonna be lit.


----------



## Lance (Jun 12, 2016)

I just want decent play-time for Vito.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm innnn..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Mafia 2 was great, looking forward to 3


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2016)

>tfw bethesda spends 20 minutes hyping up a elder scrolls announcement
>tfw its going to be a skyrim remaster for current gen

Daggerfall remake when?


----------



## Lance (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I'm innnn..



Yoooo....what is that song?
Its fuckin' awesome. And perfect for that trailer.



Xiammes said:


> >tfw bethesda spends 20 minutes hyping up a elder scrolls announcement
> >tfw its going to be a skyrim remaster for current gen
> 
> Daggerfall remake when?



How did you not see this coming?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Mafia 3 looking good. The story seems really authentic.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Lance said:


> Yoooo....what is that song?
> Its fuckin' awesome. And perfect for that trailer.
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2016)

Lance said:


> Yoooo....what is that song?
> Its fuckin' awesome. And perfect for that trailer.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I saw it coming all right, its super obvious with them trying out the whole mods on consoles. I'm not even mad, I just don't want a bulk of the show to be focused on it. Talk about mods on consoles, show a trailer for the remaster, announce the release date and move on with the show.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

The only Elder Scrolls you're getting is Elder Scrolls Hearthstone.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

>Moddable card game

I'd play it


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Atlas said:


> The only Elder Scrolls you're getting is Elder Scrolls Hearthstone.


God, no.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Potential GOAT soundtrack.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Isn't this conference suppose to be at 9?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

One hour to go Sauce.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Isn't this conference suppose to be at 9?



One more hour


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Isn't this conference suppose to be at 9?


Bethesdas' starts at 7pm PST/8PM mountain/9pm central/10pm eastern


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

I remember seeing Mafia 3 gameplay last year; it didn't look too hot.

nu GameTrailers/Easy Allies e3 livestream


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

They spoiled a pretty cool moment of the game. 

Seriously, fuck these spoilers. Might as well show us the ending while at it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> They spoiled a pretty cool moment of the game.


Happy I'm off listening to music in the related videos of that bottom of the river song.


This sounds pretty comfy


----------



## Gino (Jun 12, 2016)

My Bethesda shitstorm senses are tingling.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

What are the odds of a Skyrim remaster and Elder Scrolls 6 teaser?


----------



## Mako (Jun 12, 2016)

Atlas said:


> The only Elder Scrolls you're getting is Elder Scrolls Hearthstone.



Anything but this, please. This is something Square would do, more filler to keep everyone on their toes.

I expect more Fallout DLC and a teaser to a Skyrim remaster. I doubt Elder Scrolls 6 will make an appearance this E3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> How to promote your game? Show clueless people playin it.



 Just like any other E3.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

Mikami's gonna make an appearance.


----------



## Gino (Jun 12, 2016)

These fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)..........


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

8 minutes to Bethesda conference


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 12, 2016)

The crashing zeppelin literally looked like a huge burning dick.
Talk about a massive cuck block


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

highlight of e3

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Morgan Webb 
Adam Sessler


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

That filter on the bethesda logo though.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 12, 2016)

Damn, just started watching. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

^^ yet to start


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

Can't wait to play bethesda's hearthstone.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2016)

Fucking miss Techtv...


----------



## Shirker (Jun 12, 2016)

Just jumped in. Thank goodness for incompetent people who can't follow a simple schedule.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Why does Lucian Lachance look like a weak card?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Actually thought Bethesda would start on time.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Morgan Webb



where?


----------



## Gino (Jun 12, 2016)

Keep your thirst in check bruhs.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> where?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Dishonored 2 hype


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow

It's been a while since I've seen these 2. Morgan still fine


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

So it begins


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

FINALLY.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Quake


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Wow
> 
> It's been a while since I've seen these 2. Morgan still fine



That smile is too much cuteness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2016)

Another Quake arena game it seems.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

QUAAAAAAKKEEEEE


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Good startup, quake looks dope.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Aside from quake, has anything been shown?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

Quake! holy mother, that's cool.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Quake Hype. Loved playing Multiplayer~


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Aside from quake, has anything been shown?


nope, it just started.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Aside from quake, has anything been shown?


Nothing else yet, quake was the first reveal on stage


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Who let this cat on the stage? Dude sound like he's stifling a cold lol


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

oh no, not classes, please no classes


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

all the hertz and uncapped frames boi


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2016)

My dreams of a Quake 1 sequel will never be achieved.  Especially since the game is pretty much unliked at Id QQ


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

PC, only huh? Guess I'm out.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

That room is like, magic or something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Bethesda tryn hard to be corporate ala. EA/MS/Sony


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

I wish my room could like up like that


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Pete Hines is terrible, fuck that idiot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

Nobody claps for elder scrolls online, everyone claps for Fallout Shelter


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Don't disappoint us, pete


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> oh no, not classes, please no classes



Classes for you asses.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Drink every time you hear "Never done/seen before"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Elder Scrolls Card Game?


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Campaign in a card game.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Drink every time you hear "Never done/seen before"



I challenge you, sir.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

Card game feels like a throwback to the 90's with that cinematic.


----------



## Hamtaro (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

did it just die for me?

or everyone?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Bethesda still recycling voice actors I see


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

This card game bullshit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Gamespot stream pls.

pls.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

It's back on


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> did it just die for me?
> 
> or everyone?



Yeah, momentary RIP.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Hearthstone money too good. When's Nintendo doin it?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Campaign in a card game.


Card games in video games!


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> did it just die for me?
> 
> or everyone?



Yea I switched over to the ign stream.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Hearthstone money too good. When's Nintendo doin it?


If they did it like the mario rpg, where you gotta do stuff, I'd be all over that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Retard Howard


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Fuck off tod you pencil necked prick


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Jesus Christ. DLC for the DLC. I can't take this workshop crap.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

Nuke World?! DUDE


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Wow 

Fallout shelter

Coming to PC

Been a gr8 e3


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

For those interested in the card game


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

I never asked for this

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

HAven't even finished Skyrim, yet. I can't take this remaster


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Bethesda still recycling voice actors I see


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Skyrim "Still don't have a pc?" edition.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Skyrim remastered with mod support this fall.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Todd, go kill yourself pls

I'm ashamed to say I'll be buying skyrim a third time


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

what's this now?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Skyrim still Master Race on PC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

cool cinematic


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

daaa fook?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2016)

Good morning Morgan...


Dammit last name not Freeman.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Was a pretty cool trailer


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Skyrim Fallout in space


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

YES FUCKING PREY YES YES YES


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

PREY PREY PREY PREY


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Good morning, Morgan


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 12, 2016)

Nuka World? Valenwood confirmed


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Goddamn man that one women in the audience has been orgasming since the show has started

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2016)

Well, Prey grabbed my interest. Might get it for pc.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Goddamn man that one women in the audience has been orgasming since the show has started


lol I've been noticing that too.

When the guy didn't get applause initially, she was all over that.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Goddamn man that one women in the audience has been orgasming since the show has started



Paid employee probably


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

Is this at all related to the old Prey game?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Skyrim Fallout in space


Pretty much.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Damn, Doom players getting fed good lol


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Paid employee probably



Or she's fucking drunk, lol.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

I got hyped for a second when I heard Daedric.

Then my boner went away when I heard Zenimax


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Okay that broad is hella annoying now lol


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

jesus christ that one hysterical woman


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

That lady in the crowd is so fucking loud.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

This fuckin lady lmao


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Doom demo...not bad.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

God fucking damn woman rip ear drums


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

prey 2 doe


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2016)

Jesus fuck that screaming witch.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

This lady is stealing the show, she's great

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2016)

>doom shareware

Its like I am back in the 90's again.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

To cast silence on the audience, mention Elder Scrolls Online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

dat chick's seat gonna be wet as fuck by the time the show ends

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Broad is fucking messing up the presenter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

578 million mud crabs killed by all the 12 elder scrolls online players

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

hells yeah


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

7 million players? that's more than WoW

sounds like bs

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> >doom shareware
> 
> Its like I am back in the 90's again.


Now we need some EXTREME games like Tony Hawk!!!


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

I freakin love these screechers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

The fucking screaming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

_"hell yea!"_

i need her name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Now we need some EXTREME games like Tony Hawk!!!



>Tony Hawk 2 remake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

Tony Hawk soundtrack

muh nostalgia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

I guarantee you this women is screaming the whole time during the trailer


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

"WWWWHHHHHAAAAAA-"


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Oh my god 
She's totally trolling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Whoever decided alcohol should be passed out during this shit is getting fired

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King Kakarot (Jun 12, 2016)

KICK THE SCREAMER OUT JESUS


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Lmao that woman is getting crazy annoying


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

The party already started, Pete.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

One Tamriel is how the game should have been at launch.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

King Kakarot said:


> KICK THE SCREAMER OUT JESUS


naw, she's earned her seat here.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Atlas said:


> The party already started, Pete.



Right? You late breh


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

More excited about this Blink 182 concert than VR at this point.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

When does this finish?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

I wonder if porn mods will be vr compatible


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

VR Fallout 4 with nude mods when?


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Yo I think she got kicked out, she's not yelling anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Fuck, man. VR is a gimmick let it pass already.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

VR RPG. Not a good idea, not even on paper.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

I've seen a bunch of VR porn clips

it ain't passing 

at least not anytime soon


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Atlas said:


> VR Fallout 4 with nude mods when?





Patchouli said:


> I wonder if porn mods will be vr compatible



You dawgs


----------



## Sauce (Jun 12, 2016)

Fuck, Morgan Webb has a jawline for days.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

Where is screaming lady?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

I miss the audience woman.

Godspeed audience woman.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Fuck, Morgan Webb has a jawline for days.



I'm still down to fuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

kurisu said:


> VR RPG. Not a good idea, not even on paper.



Shit gonna get mad fizzing.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I wonder if porn mods will be vr compatible



Loverslab would explode.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I miss the audience woman.
> 
> Godspeed audience woman.





I miss her already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

It's not the same, hype is dead without the hype lady.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

she died from the hype

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> I'm still down to fuck



Me as well. Morgan still is fine. No complain' here.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> she died from the hype



Can't blame her. Shit is full of hype.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

So to sum up Bethesda conference: Quake, Prey, Audience Lady


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

he really likes saying Carnaka


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> she died from the hype



she out in the hallway passed out like

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Where is next tes 

Fuck everything else


----------



## God (Jun 12, 2016)

Damn I missed scream lady


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Hype lady

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

I can't get hype without screaming lady.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 12, 2016)

Dude this stream isn't as hype without hype lady.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Love the colors. Should be great.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

CAPPED HIS ASS


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

shes dead and you killed her


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2016)

So is Hype Lady gonna be on the next bingo card?


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

Dishonored 1 was great, hope they still have the option to finish the game without killing anyone.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't think I even finished the first Dishonoured. I'll probably get this one still tho.


----------



## God (Jun 12, 2016)

Dishonored 2 reminds me of bioshock infinite.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Dishonered 2 looks fucking great. Where's Korky at?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

My Dishonored is still in shrink wrap


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Emily sounds broken


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

That fucking shadow walk.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2016)

Great game, wrong fucking presenter.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

The shadow walk is fuckin hot


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

That shadow walk is sick.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> Great game, wrong fucking presenter.



Yea dude sounds like he's about to die on stage lol hype lady really needs to be there.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

Time travel, what is this shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

This mechanic tho


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Dam

Time travel


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

This time thing is cool


----------



## King Kakarot (Jun 12, 2016)

that time weapon is OP


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2016)

Kurisu I am going to sue you and your balls for not being right about the schedule.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Yo this emily chick is broken as fuck...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

*pre-ordered* this shit is tight.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)

The art and animations look amazing doe, those frenchies know their stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Superman said:


> Kurisu I am going to sue you and your balls for not being right about the schedule.



Elaborate. 

Schedule is on point.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

That time clock is pretty sweeet.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

Can't wait to see all crazy kills people come up with.


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

My dude really wanted to get off the stage tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 12, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2016)

Damn, I turned away. Didn't get to fully see the shadow walk and time shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

GOOD NIGHT .


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

I hope the hype lady finds her way into the crowds tomorrow


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Corvo still got it


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Can't wait to see all crazy kills people come up with.



I wanna see this dude do some shit, he's a beast.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Did I see crow summoning?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2016)

The World said:


> 7 million players? that's more than WoW
> 
> sounds like bs



I believe that means overall players that have made an account.

That would be like wow with their 100m accounts or FF14 ARR 5million


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

THAT... I WANT.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

these guys are too broken

nobody can stand against them


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## King Kakarot (Jun 12, 2016)

OH GOD SHES BACK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

lol that presenter made the other presenter seem like such a cave dwelling nerd

thanks dad


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

She's back


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

SHES BACK

SHES BACK!!!!


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

King Kakarot said:


> OH GOD SHES BACK


she woke up from her drunken stupor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 12, 2016)

I am so happy that hype lady returned


----------



## Atlas (Jun 12, 2016)

"Thanks... That was great"


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

>steve butts


----------



## King Kakarot (Jun 12, 2016)

and the stream died.......


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 12, 2016)

Fe, Mafia III, and Dishonored 2. Not a bad first day for me.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2016)

I can sleep in peace now with screaming lady confirmed alive.

good night, guys.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 12, 2016)

So one of the most memorable parts of E3 so far is Hype Lady.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lance (Jun 12, 2016)

Fifa 17, Battlefield 1 and Mafia III for me. 

Good day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 12, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> I can sleep in peace now with screaming lady confirmed alive.
> 
> good night, guys.



may the drunken lady liven up your dreams tonight


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2016)

"god gave us a game to fight satan on mars" 

heh


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 12, 2016)

Prey rebrand can suck my balls


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2016)

Battlefield 1, Dishonored 2 both looks like preorders to me. But Imma need to see more of BF1 before I am totally convinced.


----------



## God (Jun 12, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> Battlefield 1, Dishonored 2 both looks like preorders to me. But Imma need to see more of BF1 before I am totally convinced.



Read my mind. Those were the only games that caught my attention. Battlefield is at least worth a look, Dishonored is hype.

Now I have to go and play the original.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2016)

Bethesda secretly announced new Wolfenstein game in the beginning of Quake teaser.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jun 12, 2016)

the cringe show


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 12, 2016)

Seems I need to get the 1st Dishonored, Those shadow powers and time stops were amazing as fuck.


----------



## King Kakarot (Jun 12, 2016)

Jesus that Jason kill was brutaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Mako (Jun 13, 2016)

Surprise, surprise no signs of Elder Scrolls 6.

I'll see everyone during the Sony livestream. Taking a summer class was a mistake.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Those time powers in Dishonoured. Not bad


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 13, 2016)

All I could think during the Skyrim remaster reveal was "my game already looks better than this "

Still too early for TES 6, as expected. Expecting the rest of E3 to be pretty meh (it can't really be helped since last year's E3 featured most of the big reveals).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Simon (Jun 13, 2016)

super bummed they didn't show quake after that surprise start off.


Cool that they’re re releasing Skyrim, for a game that appeals to a mass casual market, smart way for them to make a quick buck. Just doesn’t appeal to me, get back to me when those games have better gameplay/combat mechanics.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

my absolute favorite single moment in E3 so far is the very end of TF2 SP trailer when the mech says in ~Optimus voice "trust me" .. dat AI 



I wanna explore that deep human-mech connection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 13, 2016)

HiroshiSenju said:


> All I could think during the Skyrim remaster reveal was "my game already looks better than this "
> 
> Still too early for TES 6, as expected. Expecting the rest of E3 to be pretty meh (it can't really be helped since last year's E3 featured most of the big reveals).




I'm amazed people are expecting an ES6 so soon, when Fallout 4 is less than a year old. That's just not how Bethesda works.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Todd Howard even said that in order to learn how to use the new gen consoles they ported Skyrim to it to learn how to use the new tech

Makes sense to just wrap up what they made and sell it


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 13, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Todd Howard even said that in order to learn how to use the new gen consoles they ported Skyrim to it to learn how to use the new tech
> 
> Makes sense to just wrap up what they made and sell it




Yep.

Typically, people are bitching "Why not Morrowind/Oblivion". That shit would be a LOT harder to do. Skyrim is a much easier port, and a more profitable one. And like you said, they did it as a tech demo to prepare themselves for Fallout 4 and ES6, so it's already a thing - why not wrap it up and sell it?


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

someone give me a skyrim key

all the cracks for this game have fake trojan cracks that bug me keeping them in

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

The World said:


> someone give me a skyrim key
> 
> all the cracks for this game have fake trojan cracks that bug me keeping them in


Steam gives some of them for a few bucks.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Still expected an ES6 announcement. Oh well.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

Did I just saw Berserk Musou ? Thank you Koei.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 13, 2016)

Elder Scrolls 6 should let us play as one of the daedric princes


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Something that's just never made sense to me is how the mods are going to interact with the ps4 or Xbone. Has Todd ever tried modding Skyrim? I've probably spent more time fixing my load order than playing the game itself

I hope they add new content to Skyrim, like all the rumoured content that never made it. And even if they just do rational shit like integrating stuff like SKSE - which is essential for modding Skyrim 

And the papyrus program is utter shit and needs fixed


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

I believe they're going to disable achievements...again for the Skyrim remaster. I hate that shit. A lot of the cooler mods are cosmetic and I don't see the point.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Load order doesn't matter as much in Skyrim, at least compared to oblivion. Also based on FO4 mods thing, you can easily switch around the load order.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

skyrim is old and FO4 is shit

dont be playing those games in 2016 now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Jun 13, 2016)

Can someone recap announcements to date?  At work, gaming sites are blocked.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 13, 2016)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Can someone recap announcements to date?  At work, gaming sites are blocked.



Battlefield 1, Fifashit, Quake, Prey, Mass Effect Andromeda, Titanfall 2, Injustice 2, some Dishonored 2 gameplay, Watch Dogs 2, Deus Ex Mankind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

7 minutes


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Hand us over the link, Kurisu


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you Microsoft for starting on time.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

You're doing gods work man. Thanks 

I can't believe I messed up my times


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

New xbone


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Looking forward to Scalebound. Leggo...


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Gonna sell mine and get this one for sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

300 bucks


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Jesus, 40% smaller. Looks nice and not too expensive.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

-Integrated power supply
- New controller
- 40 percent smaller
- 2 TB harddrive
Xbox One Slim is 10x better. Why the fuck do I keep buying shit at launch.
All at 300 dollars. Fuck.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Hahah fucking PC...Dunno if I should get that Xbox One now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

co-op cross play. dayuuuu,


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

<3333333 Laura


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Shared Xbox/PC everything including co-op. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Censored?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

All that violence, but no cussing.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

OLD MAN MARCUS PHEONIX!!
FUCK YES.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

KI


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

7 million users, 2 million battles. wut?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

General RAAM. Bruh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

New drinking game; drink every time they say "Xbox One and Windows 10 exclusive"


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Forza Horizon 3....hell yeah.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

What is a Microsoft press conference without cars?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> 7 million users, 2 million battles. wut?


Yeah I'm not getting the arithmetic there lol


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Racing games, meh.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Only Microsoft can make racing seem so spiritual.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Would be cool if they show crossplay on stage


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice crossplay co-op


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Thought this was cross-play?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> New drinking game; drink every time they say "Xbox One and Windows 10 exclusive"



LMAO Yikes. Might as well.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

So those guys weren't playing rofl


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

crossplay is such a nice initiative. hopefully it works without hitches.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> What is a Microsoft press conference without cars?



Lmao we can finally play stuff, haha. 

Generally speaking.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

RECORE!


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm liking the pace of the Microsoft event, they aren't trying to fill up space with long presentations.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Mighty No. Core


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> So those guys weren't playing rofl


Funnily enough I thought that too. Was "too" perfect.



Recore looks awesome doe, can't wait to try it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

On PC.. COME ON MATE...


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh shit


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

We god of war rpg now.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Kishimoto. 



More new FFXV gameplay. Reminds me of GoW or KH2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Dude getting his arse kicked


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

They should have turned down the difficulty of the FF15 boss.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

That voice acting in the dub sounds trash


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

What's going on in this clusterfuck


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

wait. what happened?


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Well... that FFXV demo is another one of the reasons I'm not looking forward to the game.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

That FF15 presentation of the guy getting his ass kicked the entire time makes me less hyped for the game.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2016)

Displays like that are why I never understood why people got annoyed with the lack of live gameplay.
That dude spent the majority of the demo on the gound and getting aided by the AI.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

That was not great it was trash. Dude was getting rekt 

More The division


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Still not confirmed for PC


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Displays like that are why I never understood why people got annoyed with the lack of live gameplay.
> That dude spent the majority of the demo on the gound and getting aided by the AI.



Pick a random pleb from the audience or any celeb youtuber. They'd gladly do it for free. The guy playing was trash, couldn't even get the QTE right.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

They should have had a developer play it and picked a better boss fight.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

From what I remember a lot of the live demo's have extremely bad latency issues at events like these. They probably don't get a lot of time if any to practice before, so it hard to look good playing them.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

new features?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Pretty sure I saw this yesterday. They should have an unwritten rule where they don't show the same game on different conferences.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Finally Music smh 


It was something early on the 360


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Xbox promising a more faster and reliable service.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Making the NF Club just like I did with the PSN and Steam group.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Background music. We'll have "@mp3" names soon.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2016)

Music streaming during gameplay returns.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Background music. Fucking finally.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Xbox promising a more faster and reliable service.



LMAO I know right? 

Shit went down so many times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

These names are lame.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2016)

in-console tourney app.
Cool ass beans.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

LFG is a good idea.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

The arena shit is great.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

So just got back home, missed half the Microsoft it show it seems.  So can someone answer me this simple question.

As a PC user has Microsoft brought out anything this year that will make me want an Xbox one.  Or is everything once again Xbox and Windows 10?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Shirker said:


> in-console tourney app.
> Cool ass beans.



Yeah. Especially for games that don't have that shit in.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Arena is some good shit. Easily can make good tournaments.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

That cold as fuck reception, you would think Roman Reigns just walked on the show.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> So just got back home, missed half the Microsoft it show it seems.  So can someone answer me this simple question.
> 
> As a PC user has Microsoft brought out anything this year that will make me want an Xbox one.  Or is everything once again Xbox and Windows 10?



Everything seems Xbone/PC so far except for FFXV.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> So just got back home, missed half the Microsoft it show it seems.  So can someone answer me this simple question.
> 
> As a PC user has Microsoft brought out anything this year that will make me want an Xbox one.  Or is everything once again Xbox and Windows 10?



No need for the XBox One since we getting the games. Gears 4, Horizon 3, ReCore, KI...


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2016)

the shade tho lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

>cross play minecraft

I guess thats kinda cool, the only place they could go I guess.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Minecraft zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Everything seems Xbone/PC so far except for FFXV.





Kaitou said:


> No need for the XBox One since we getting the games. Gears 4, Horizon 3, ReCore, KI...



Seems little daft, well that's a few hundred pounds saved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Custom color controllers. Not bad.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 13, 2016)

Late reply but was the XV demo supposed to impress us?


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

The custom controllers is a great idea.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

How is that any different to that gears controller they showed not too long ago


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Guys that did Limbo 



Palm Siberia said:


> Late reply but was the XV demo supposed to impress us?



It's more of a "here it is" announcement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> How is that any different to that gears controller they showed not too long ago



That was the Elite controller.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

CUPHEADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Fuck yes, Cuphead.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Yooka-Laylee as well.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Only indie I care about was Cuphead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

What is this?


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Vibes of Bioshock from this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

This acid trip tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Timed exclusive. but what is it?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Bioshock something?


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

"We Happy Few" I think it's called.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2016)

Okay, this looks kinda cool


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

This game looks interesting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2016)

wow was pretty interesting looking.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

GWENT
W       
E        
N        
T


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

We Happy Few going to give me nightmares.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Want to see more doe.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Game looks good. Very good instead


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2016)

Card games on motorcycles.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

The Gwent game  

I'm all  fucking in


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Hearthstone cash yo


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Gwent... my girlfriend will be pleased.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Fuck all these card games. Am going back to Pokemon TCG on Gameboy.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

GWENT.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Was that a dig at Hearthstone re skill?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

Windows PC and Xbox one.  Ok 

Seriously Microsoft Xbox is miles behind it needs a full on exclusive.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

>No Nilfguard

I assume removed for balance reasons?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 13, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> Late reply but was the XV demo supposed to impress us?


Yes, to bad the player was trashed, look like he didn't even play the demo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Tekken 7: Akuma lost or some shit


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

Akuma vs Heihachi


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

This fucking game finally looool


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2016)

Taken hype


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

TEKKEN X STREET FIGHTER.

Finally!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY

TxSF


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Heihachi was getting rekt there


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

how to avoid raging demon? Upx2 or Downx2.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Ohh Tekken 7....yikes no longer a PS4 and PC exclusive then


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Harada mah bradah


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

So fucking done.
Tekken 7. Not Tekken x Street Fighter.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2016)

LOOK AT WHAT THIS MAN IS WEARING!


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Swag.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY
> 
> TxSF



Releasing in 2091 on PS56 and XboxNOVA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

Dead rising?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Releasing in 2091 on PS56 and XboxNOVA



Where's the lie, tho?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

More Deadrising


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Love this pace tbh. All Deez gaems.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Love this pace tbh.


The pace is great tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

SCALEBOUND


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Fucking yeah PC


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

This game better impress me  

Looks iffy to me


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Love this pace tbh.



Yeah. Very quick and punchy, Minecraft crossplay segment notwithstanding. MS came prepared this year, why else would there be such a noticeable lack of stalling and stats?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Another fake Dante

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Dragons 

altho the UI is trash.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

9/10 e3 for microsoft, interested in picking up a xbone before the generation ends.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Still didn't fix the animations I see.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm sorry this game isn't for me. Looks painfully mediocre


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

Another Xbox one and Windows 10.  Seriously have Microsoft given up on the console market?


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 13, 2016)

Ahh I missed most of it, caught it just as tekken 7 was wrapping up. What did I miss?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

>The heart

Kubo pls go.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Scalebound is such a hit.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Another Xbox one and Windows 10.  Seriously have Microsoft given up on the console market?


They did say starting now all games will be on both platforms and can be played on either one


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Scalebound... Main character is Tidus and new Dante's son.

Gameplay looks interesting. I do enjoy a bit of hack and slash though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Still getting this tbh.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Those subdued claps  

Platinum are usually good at these games. The fuck happened


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

fucking pyro. wat is this? wrestlemania?


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Sea of Thieves.

I do love me some pirates, yarrr.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Sony has their work cut out. Microsoft had a very strong conference. No bullshit just straight up games


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Sea of Thieves look interesting too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

WAHT?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

This cringy gameplay chat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

They're trying so hard to make it fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

MAH GOD. STFU

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2016)

Customizable Xbone controllers look cool. Sony needs this too.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Gameplay, aw yiss.

Looks like fun blowing the ships apart.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2016)

Sea of Thieves does look fun though! I am considering it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

SoD2

Eh, they better add MP.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

This looks interesting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

All these Zombie games while am here waiting for Dino Crisis


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

State of what ?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Finally online co-op in State of Decay.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Trying out the Halo Wars 2 beta...why not.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

Robots ? ARmed Soldiers ? Laser Blades ? I guess another Generic FPS ... Lol Halo.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> All these Zombie games while am here waiting for Dino Crisis


Do Capcom even make games anymore smh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2016)

State Decay 2?.....pretty cool.

 And I liked the Halo Wars 2 Trailer.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Announcement would have been better if not leaked.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

Kinda glad I got Windows 10. FPS aren't really my cup of tea though.

COMMAND AND CONQUER ? what is this RTS ? OH nevermind


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

This guys voice...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> Do Capcom even make games anymore smh



They just announced Dead Rising


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> They just announced Dead Rising


Shit, you know i always forget they make that


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

So they didn't say We Happy Few was exclusive to X1 and Windows 10 right? That looked like my type of game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

4K gaming ? Even high end PC have trouble with that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

muh grafix


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

So three boxes?


----------



## Shirker (Jun 13, 2016)

MS literally picking a fight with Sony right now.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Want to see the full specs.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Xbox One.5 confirmed.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

LMAO This is cool but might as well get a gaming PC.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

So technically a new console or nah


----------



## King Kakarot (Jun 13, 2016)

for all you screaming lady fans from yesterday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 13, 2016)

Onimusha at Sony's press conference

believe


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 13, 2016)

Good conference, overall optimistic about the xbox future. Might finally buy the console now, wait for the Scorpio though.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

This is what I don't like about the current gen. Xbox One at launch should have had the same specs as the Slim version. These console upgrades are cancer. I've legit come to terms that I might have to buy the same console twice per generation because of these upgrades. I know nothing is left behind but of course the newer games are going to look way better and run way faster on the newer hardware.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> So technically a new console or nah



not a new gen since there wont be any exclusives for scorpio


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 13, 2016)

Jon Snow said:


> Onimusha at Sony's press conference
> 
> believe



Please no... 

Because then I'd have to buy a PS4.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

We Happy Few and Scalebound for me. 

*Overall*: Fe, Mafia III, Dishonored 2, We Happy Few, and Scalebound.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Jon Snow said:


> Onimusha at Sony's press conference
> 
> believe


Don't 

Please don't 

Just don't


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> This is what I don't like about the current gen. Xbox One at launch should have had the same specs as the Slim version. These console upgrades are cancer. I've legit come to terms that I might have to buy the same console twice per generation because of these upgrades. I know nothing is left behind but of course the newer games are going to look way better and run way faster on the newer hardware.



I blame Nintendo and the new 3DS for that.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

PC Gaming show in an hour.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

EA: 3/10
Bethesda: 8/10
Microsoft: 9/10

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

So, that was a very strong conference for Microsoft.

Lots of games, with actual gameplay.
A lot of stuff available right now for M$ gamers, in the way of betas and thing.
Lots of release dates. 
Not a lot of cringe... Hell, even the banter in Sea of Thieves seemed far more natural than what we usually get.

Project Scorpio sounds good, but won't get excited until real evidence comes in. 

It was all pretty good. 

8/10


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> This is what I don't like about the current gen. Xbox One at launch should have had the same specs as the Slim version. These console upgrades are cancer. I've legit come to terms that I might have to buy the same console twice per generation because of these upgrades. I know nothing is left behind but of course the newer games are going to look way better and run way faster on the newer hardware.



 More like do not buy consoles in their first 2 or 3 years of it's life, miss out on some games, and stick to playing old games or none at all until then.


or...I guess buy the upgraded one...I do not know if I will.....even if it has more storage space...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Microsoft press conference was really strong though. A lot of games that are coming out soon. Games, games, games. Some new hardware announcements but that wasn't the focus. They managed to snag some PC interest, too. Really interested in what Sony has.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2016)

I know it's a year away but it seems kinda soon for Xbone to get successor already


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

For me only Onimusha can make Sonys conference better.  and we all know that shit ain't happening rofl 

 

This was a really strong showing by Microsoft


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

PS4 Neo is supposed to only have a slightly faster CPU than PS4 and 2x faster GPU .. that is going to be significantly behind those 6 TFlops Scorpio and PS4 Neo is aimed @ 1080p 60 fps and not 4K gaming

so yeah Scorpio will smoke Neo in raw power


*
also was Tekken 7 confirmed for PC ? *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2016)

Weiss said:


> *also was Tekken 7 confirmed for PC ? *



.....come on man....come on. of course it is....next year...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

Forza Horizon 3 trailer was literally porn

i fapped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Still stand with my original rating, 9/10 conference for Microsoft. The minecraft segment was to cringy for a 10/10.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

oh yeah u right Tekken 7 for PC too and its Steam, not Win store


fuck yeah, Tekken > Street Fighter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank God for that gap between Ubi and sony's conference. Am hungry and yet to make any food today.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

wtf. Schedules seem to be inaccurate. PC Gaming show starting now.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

You're trying to sell me Scalebound Chris 

I ain't buying


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

shut the fuck up vaulto


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

i mean i aint buyin it either but that ain't the point


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

The World said:


> shut the fuck up vaulto


No 

Fuck you


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

Heihachi wouldn't even last 2 seconds against base Akuma

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

eat shit flutter

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

The World said:


> Heihachi wouldn't even last 2 seconds against base Akuma


Tbh tbf Heihachi was getting that work. 

Him surviving that Raging Demon was some bullshit doe

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

Tekken 7 gun bury SF5

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Tekken 7 gun bury SF5



KOF 14 already did that, though.


----------



## teddy (Jun 13, 2016)

Weiss said:


> Tekken 7 gun bury SF5


SFV buried itself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## teddy (Jun 13, 2016)

Scalebound protag...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Microsoft dropped the ball with the announcement of the Scorpio, they really should have waited until Sony announced the Neo and its specs.  Now Sony is going to retool the specs for the Neo to one up Scorpio.  You think Microsoft would have learned after the Xbone reveal.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

I thought Sony wasn't going to showcase the Neo at E3, but Sony will still try to one up them.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Man the pc show is boring anyone got the e3 schedule?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Man the pc show is boring anyone got the e3 schedule?



Ubilol in half an hour.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Going to try out the doom demo in the mean time, this shit is boring.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

PC show is seriously shit

saying this as a 100% PC gamer

the AMD chick didnt show anything useful except 2 ultra budget tiny cards for LoL players either .. nothing about Zen



so far MS > EA >> Bethesda >> PC show


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Currently 1hr into the Microsoft conference

Underwhelming as hell, customising controllers is cool tho


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

The World said:


> Heihachi wouldn't even last 2 seconds against base Akuma



Honestly only those with the Devil Gene would even gain the attention of Akuma.  Everyone else isn't worthy enough for him.

As for the Conference seemed fine, still nothing that stands out and says "Buy this console."


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I thought Sony wasn't going to showcase the Neo at E3, but Sony will still try to one up them.


After that shit Microsoft pulled they'll need to.

Ubisoft in 16 minutes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

PC Gamer show: didn't even watch/10


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

Obligatory Assassin's Creed game ?
Watch Dog 2 ?


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> PC Gamer show: didn't even watch/10


go and play with your WiiwooooU kid :allmyhestons


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I thought Sony wasn't going to showcase the Neo at E3, but Sony will still try to one up them.



They said they won't show the Neo at E3.  What I mean is that now Sony has time to modify the specs for the Neo to bring it more in line or more powerful than the Scorpio.  When I said one up I didn't mean today.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Doom is so Good


Now only if my wallet was generous


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

The World said:


> go and play with your WiiwooooU kid :allmyhestons

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Ubisoft starting now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Leggo Ubilol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

More Rayman Goddammit


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

Ubisoft with or without hype


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Fhat the wuck?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

>more time stalling then bethesda


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Please no gamer wood bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

downgrade hype !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm getting flashbacks on how awkward it was when the woman that was hosting ubi's show last year and she was interacting with the audience

That awkward clap at the start of this tho


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Off to a great start.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

Queen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

I missed the first few conferences today, and just turned on the steam now to dancing clowns.

What the fuck is happening

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Ubisoft
>we have a hour to fill
>but we don't have a lot of games
>lets fill it with queen

at least its better then the pc show


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

THAT GIRAFFE IS CUTE AS FUCK


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey ubi, some games pls, tnks


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

There she is.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Here we go. Aisha Tyler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Lana Kane


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

O thank God, I was starting to get worried that this e3 wasn't going to be embarrassing at all.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

That giraffe


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

I need a gif of that giraffe clapping


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2016)

Ubisoft don't ever use another Queen song for anything again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Just Dance bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

daaaa shit.. I hear NX.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

Da fuck is this shit ?

"The smiles are on everyone's faces"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

I didn't shower? Well fuck, of course not. I ran out of Mountain Dew.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Do you hear that aisha

That's the sound of no one laughing at your awkward jokes


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

I feel like, I've got Aisha Tyler stockholm syndrome.

It wouldn't be an ubisoft conference without her at this point


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

This gamer wood shit, son. I can't.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 13, 2016)

ubisoft never disappoint


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

i love her

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

She swearing. Let's go!


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Ouch, aisha isn't screwing around


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

>literally 10 minutes of nothing

Damn the microsoft conference really making everything else look amateur.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

Ghost Recon ............. :sleep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

First reskin of the night.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Big titts 

TRIGGERED


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Big titts
> 
> TRIGGERED



damn, they were perky too for their size.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

*BEARD GUY
*
Random Drug Cartel story


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Can't tell if that was CGI or in-game that'll be downgraded later.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

damn those tits 



Division v 1.5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Ubi teaching kids how to farm drugs.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

This guy seems pretty happy


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Presenter getting high on his own supply.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

COOOOOOOOOOOP ? Did he said COOOOOOOOOP ? Don't screw this up, Ubi


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

Am I late? What did I miss?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

I already have a feeling there will be like 3x less titles here than at MS

this wildlands shit will take up 40%+ of the whole conference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Am I late? What did I miss?



Coke and Tits. Literally.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

The fake chat returns.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Is it me or is performance meh?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

Geez, man. This game puts me to sleep.  But it looks good, at least now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Am I late? What did I miss?


Dancing clowns, a giraffe with a monocle, Aisha Tyler girlwood jokes, cinematic trailer for ghost recon, and presenter guy for ghost recon telling people what coca leaves are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Looks like Division in a different setting.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

This is lame....


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Coke and Tits. Literally.



dammit 




breh I hate the fake co-op chat shit. Like nobody talks like this lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

who here is actually legitimately excited for Ghost Recon Wildlands ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Ugh, I'm so tired of fake gamer talk in these sorts of trailers.  People don't talk like this when playing games.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Division reskin I swear.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

"How BAD DOES IT LOOK ?" Pretty bad I say.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

DONT MIND ME, INCONSPICUOUS SPY DRONE COMING THROUGH


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Graphics need to be polished more. Disappointed tbh.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

So ubisoft only has 2 games to show off?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Ubisoft should've hired Snoop Dogg and had him play while commenting.

Would have been more enjoyable than tryhard fake chat.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

Brah, I think they was dissolving that guy in acid brah, nasty stuff brah.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

I still hold hope that nintendo and camelot release a sequel for golden sun dark dawn.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

This is the worst fake chat they've done so far.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Just kill me now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

The presenter practically ran off the stage


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Watchdogs 2?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Not hyped anymore for Wildlands. Boy, what a disappointment. Trailer looked so good.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

wat


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

South park, finally a highlight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Still want to try the first one.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

All around me are mediocre titles


Patchouli said:


> Watchdogs 2?



I thought so too .


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Still want to try the first one.



Stick of truth is great.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow, Trey is getting old...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

watch doge when

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Just want a release date for this wonderful game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

YEAH !


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

"Koonstagram"


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

Better than EA, by a large margin.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

South Park shits on all other Ubi games combined

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

The gay fish is Kanye West.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Isn't this Kayne's game?

EDIT: ninja'd


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

Weiss said:


> South Park shits on all other Ubi games combined



Literally


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

lol poor Kayne. 

I don't think most of the audience knows about Kayne's crazy upcoming game.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2016)

South Park


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Don't steal his backstory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Ayy this is pretty tight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Tactic mechanics


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

They improved so much on the gameplay.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

Just tell me when, goddamit!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Aww yeah


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

oh nice. I can play the first game for free.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh cool, I really do love when they do shit like this.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

December 6. Perfect! Day One buy.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

The jabs at Marvel.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Jew Jew Abrahams is a hack

South Park is the best


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

PC Principal


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Shots fired at DC for being stuck in phrase 1. Holy shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

damn they S A V A G E

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh look, boring ass Division shit.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

Divishit, bathroom break time !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Hobbit pls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Division


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

That guys a hobbit



Patchouli said:


> Hobbit pls



Damn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

I play none of that shit.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

Aisha is a damn amazon. 

Love her


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 13, 2016)

Nothing of interest anymore for UBI, I guess.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Boroughs or gtfo Ubi.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

The new Division stuff looks promising


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

For Honor ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

So much yawn for one afternoon


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> The new Division stuff looks promising


too late, game lost 93% playerbase

ded gaem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

manlets

when will they ever learn


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Made a sandwich


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2016)

Yawn


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2016)

Seems I missed a good one in south park presentation.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Now VR shit, Ubi has kinda failed with this conference.  Only the South Park stuff was any good.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

VR. Time to go to sleep.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

More giraffes.

Aww yeah


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Weiss said:


> too late, game lost 93% playerbase
> 
> ded gaem



the dark zones still fun, with the new 201 bracket I actually have a challenge and it's fun going rogue and stealing peoples stuff decontruct it and watch them rage after they manage to kill you only to not get their stuff


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

"YEAH, DOUBLE KILL"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

No assasins creed this year?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2016)

What is this bullshit


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

sound is annoying.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

YEAH


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

This shit is so light. God, this better not be the last thing they show. The crowd is dead.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

At the very least, they didn't prerecord fake voices for this hawk game.

But man, these constant hawk noises


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Wild lands made me laugh it gives you the illusion of free will just like how assassins creed did with the assasinations lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

The fuck these rubes doin?


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

"It wasn't even very good, and it was awesome"


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2016)

It seems to get worst every year.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

This guy seems like a serial killer

I don't know why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh shit, star trek game?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2016)

That game looked lame as fuck.

Interested in Ghost Recon tho.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

More VR.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Levar's smile brings me hope


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

oh ay more actors


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Man, seeing seven of nine there made me remember that Kes' irl actress got arrested for exposing herself to kids.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Still waiting for that killer VR app.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

Well, at least these celebrities have a reason to be involved here. 

So in this case, Ubisoft>> EA.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Star Wars > Star Nerds


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2016)

Kunta Kinte


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm not even gonna lie.

This looks like a dumb VR game.

But I'm probably gonna buy an oculus rift to play it.

I love Star Trek.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

that star trek game looked so shit


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> Star Nerds = Star Nerds



FTFY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

I stopped watching the conference when the VR shit started, didn't even have it going for most of the Division shit.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Is that Lana from archer hosting?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

Geordi!


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> Is that Lana from archer hosting?





Yep


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> Is that Lana from archer hosting?



Yes.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

I hope the 2017 star trek series isn't shit


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

this is the first time I've ever watched it I normally can't be bothered watching all of it, I usually just wait till they put the trailers up saves me having to listen to their bullshit.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

She wants that D


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

That fucking camera panning above the audience and this bald white dude just staring straight into the camera.

I don't know why that made me laugh so much.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

For Honor.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

For honour: aka men vs men vs weebs


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

If this is For Honor, that means that excited cane guy should be coming on stage.

I love that guy


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

FOR FUCKING HONOR.

Was hyped for this since last year.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

CANE GUY!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Yo I love this dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

He's excited and it's making me excited

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

I want this guy to narrate my life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Game reminds me of that Rome game for Xbox One. Love the look.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Picking Samurais every time.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

So For Honor has a singleplayer campaign?

I may actually pick this up, I'm shit at pvp stuff.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

weebs btfo


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Vikings > Weebs


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Picking Samurais every time.


Enjoy being Viking fodder


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Co-op would make this package so worth it I believe.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

For Honor looks very impressive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

2017 

Innnnnn


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2016)

Samurai>>>>>>>


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

for honour meh, never cared much for hack and slashers and beat em up


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Why the fuck release at the same time as Persona 5. 

I guess it's gonna be good to be single.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Enjoy being Viking fodder



freddie pls. go sing for ubi breh.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

This guy seems nice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

need uplay account to register for the alpha


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

Oi, it's indie time! 

That special part of every conference where they pretend to give a shit about art, innovation and things that don't involve wads of cash.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

I loved Grow Home so I want this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

who are these bearded dickheads?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

what the fuck


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

What tf is this


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Lol 80's Trackmania?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Is it the 90's again?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

the brit guy from ubisoft is so fucking cringeworthy, he's trying way to hard, he's like a 40 year old man trying to be 18


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh Trials...close enough.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Oop assassins creed

Time to sleep again


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

even aisha tylers taking the piss out of them finally Assassins creed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Ubi no.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

frank marshall? never heard of him just googled him lol apparently he's done a lot of stuff


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Ubi not like this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

legit piss break.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

I wish I had to piss right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Fell asleep listening to frank what did I miss.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Yup

E3

I came here for films


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Cameraguy pls


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2016)

>Ass Creed movie


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Where did the camera guy go?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

I was expecting a game, I care not for computer game movies because 9.9/10 computer game movies are shit.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2016)

What is Magneto doing in a Ass Creed movie


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Still not done yet?


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

The protagonist is doc ock confirm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Why are people clapping?  Why did I start the video up again?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Freddie Mercury said:


> What is Magneto doing in a Ass Creed movie


Gathering mutants from ye olden times


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

wat


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

the only thing that's got me through this is Aisha, she's sexy AF.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh look, Watchdogs.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

watch doge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

I can't wait for these graphics to be downgraded


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

kewl hackerz


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Weiss said:


> watch doge

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I can't wait for these graphics to be downgraded


I can't wait for another glitchy ubisoft game to complain about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

join my hacker gang cool guy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

i dont even like this game now, BEFORE the downgrades ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Those fucking retarded ski goggles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

Damn, he's really aged well 

Feel old yet?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Are they serious with these designs? I told krory this shit was a parody.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow, fuck everything that is happening on screen right now.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

god the having random people thing might be as bad as the division, getting three mutes to try and do an incursion on challenging, you'd have better luck herding cats.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

I wonder when we'll get cyborg brains in real life.

Maybe then I'll be able to purge this from my memory

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

The joker gai, the srs gurl. This shit *HAS *to be a parody.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Is it me or is cybersecurity getting worse?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I wonder when we'll get cyborg brains in real life.
> 
> Maybe then I'll be able to purge this from my memory



absinthe my friend is the next best thing, half a bottle of that with a few shots of vodka just to be safe, much cheaper than a cyborg brain .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

this music doe


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Man, if Watchdogs dialed back the seriousness and just went a more saints row'esque route.

And if they got the HACK THE PLANET guy from hackers modeled into the game.

I feel it'd be passable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

"Play me something fresh."

I have to go kill something now.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Who wires up their entire house doors and all to the internet?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Furious George said:


> "Play me something fresh."
> 
> I have to go kill something now.


I volunteer as tribute

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Who wires up their entire house doors and all to the internet?



the same person that constantly falls for Nigerian email scams.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

and nobody noticed that shit?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 13, 2016)

hacker game ?

needs Felicity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

This is really gonna fuck with the black on white crime statistics


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Those fucking ski goggles trigger me so hard.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Who thought it would be a good idea to wire the controls of the ferrari to the internet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Man, if Watchdogs dialed back the seriousness and just went a more saints row'esque route.
> 
> And if they got the HACK THE PLANET guy from hackers modeled into the game.
> 
> I feel it'd be passable


Hahahaha I said the exact same thing when the trailer was released. They realised they couldn't compete so went Saints Row route


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

YEAH MANNNNNN


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

The mc's face is too puffy


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

"Major success"


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> Who thought it would be a good idea to wire the controls of the ferrari to the internet?


Not Internet new cars got inboard computers these days I suppose


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Wait did he just invite himself out on stage?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh, no.

They're just wearing similar clothes


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Still need to get the first Watch_Dogs.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

This is a L for Sony. What the fuck is this shit


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Instead of getting the french guy to call out the english guy why didn't the english guy just come out?


Vault said:


> Not Internet new cars got inboard computers these days I suppose



Work is giving me a tesla as my company car, I am now slightly paranoid.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

I will watch the movie if it's using the protagonist from Watchdogs 2.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Still need to get the first Watch_Dogs.



You really don't.  Just get GTAV, it's better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> You really don't.  Just get GTAV, it's better.



shame we'll have to wait years for GTA 6, hopefully we might get red dead 2 in the meantime, fingers crossed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

This is so embarrassing. 

I wish them the worst of luck. This is the devil.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> You really don't.  Just get GTAV, it's better.



I already have GTAV...and on PC.  I wasnt planning to spend more than 5 dollars on that shit.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh wow a free robot toy.......


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> Instead of getting the french guy to call out the english guy why didn't the english guy just come out?
> 
> 
> Work is giving me a tesla as my company car, I am now slightly paranoid.


You should be  everything is pretty much controlled by computers these days for better control of cars are guess. These like traction control etc etc haven't you seen when a new car breaks down? The engineer comes with a laptop to run diagnostics it's not a spanner and screwdriver :ho


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Lol, trailer made with game engine footage is such a worthless thing to say.  What an engine is capable of means nothing if the system it's running on can't handle it.


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2016)

As a black guy, I don't know how to feel about this shit.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

For a slight second I was thinking SSX but that's EA. 

Looks interesting though.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

First person snow boarding game. Nice!


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

What the fuck is this game. New IP and this is what they give us? Smfh


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't want to go snowboarding and and wingsuiting in real life why the fuck would I play a game on it. I actually thought it was SSX tricky which was a fun game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Gino said:


> As a black guy, I don't know how to feel about this shit.



Well, the protagonist doesn't seem awful.  So you shouldn't feel good or bad from a racial point of view.  Though, goggle fuck is black so you can probably feel bad about that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 13, 2016)

When is the next conference?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

yup. downgrade


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> You should be  everything is pretty much controlled by computers these days for better control of cars are guess. These like traction control etc etc haven't you seen when a new car breaks down? The engineer comes with a laptop to run diagnostics it's not a spanner and screwdriver :ho



I never bothered, I've always had company cars if it breaks I call someone they take it and give me a new one. I might get a bicycle now.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Well this shit looks too realistic.

Gonna skip.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Not first person but it still looks really cool.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

this game is brutal actually


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

These deaths would be horrible.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

This would be cool if it was a feature in a bigger game. Maybe that's the purpose of this game?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

The most beautiful snow sports game I've seen.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Actually just gonna keep an eye on it. Doesnt look too bad...Wanted an arcadey snowboarding game though. I guess Ill stick to 2012 SSX


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Actually just gonna keep an eye on it. Doesnt look too bad...Wanted an arcadey snowboarding game though. I guess Ill stick to 2012 SSX



PS2 games were fun and arcady


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Windows 10 restarted itself to update before the final Ubi reveal.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

This game reminds me of the one level in Vigilante 8 in the mountains.

This game would be goty if you had to dodge vigilante cars down the slope.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Ubisoft: 3/10

Had more games than EA, but the movie shit is worse than sports. At least those were sports _games_.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Ubisoft: 3/10
> 
> Had more games than EA, but the movie shit is worse than sports. At least those were sports _games_.



You should knock an extra point off for those goggles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

From Ubi: FOR HONOR and Southpark.

Overall: Fe, Mafia III, Dishonored 2, We Happy Few, Scalebound, For Honor, and Southpark.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Highlight of the conference was South Park and Watchdogs 2. Hands down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Also, no Rayman.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Biggest letdown was Wildlands.


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2016)

Hopefully, we can change that hipster attire in wd2.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

So Sony up later.  I guess it will be 

Last Guardian
Shenmue 3
FF7 Remake.

Oh wait last year.  But first one I expect more on it, as well as the open world game which name I forgot (that was second on the list last year).

Crazy prediction.  The Sony conference will end with HL3


----------



## The Runner (Jun 13, 2016)

South Park was the only legit good one.

Still, that's enough for Ubi to be >>>>> the others


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Biggest letdown was Wildlands.


I thought it was ok, tbh I've missed playing a co op shooter where you don't have to dump multiple shots into an enemy to kill them.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

My only hope is for a true Chrono Trigger sequel


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Also, no Rayman.


 why won't they make a new one?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Ubisoft: 3/10
> 
> Had more games than EA, but the movie shit is worse than sports. At least those were sports _games_.



I disagree with that 3. 4.5 at best just because of South Park and For Honor.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Sir Jogga said:


> South Park was the only legit good one.
> 
> Still, that's enough for Ubi to be >>>>> the others



Eh, Dishonoured 2 alone was enough for Bethesda to beat Ubisofts conference.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

So 3 hours until Sony conference?

6PM Pacific / 7PM Mountain / 8PM Central / 9PM Eastern

Gonna go watch the microsoft conference since I missed it


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> My only hope is for a true Chrono Trigger sequel



How much you want to bet that this relies a lot on I am Setsuna selling at least decently well?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> My only hope is for a true Chrono Trigger sequel


What kinda unrealistic expectations you packin there, Patchy?!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2016)

South Park was the only good thing from Ubi


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> How much you want to bet that this relies a lot on I am Setsuna selling at least decently well?


On what now?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

Sigh.... The thing that always makes EA much better at these conferences than Ubisoft is that EA at least understands it's place in the industry.

EA conferences are not about us so they don't have to appeal to us. EA's biggest sellers are games for people who generally don't identify with other gamers. It's fine for them to bring out Snoop and talk abut Fifa's story mode for 20 minutes because thats who they are aiming for.

Ubisoft is the exact opposite. They don't know who they're aiming at and would have no clue how to hit them if they did.

Whenever I'm watching an Ubisoft conference I feel like I'm seeing my generation the way a middle-aged WASP in Missouri would see it. Bad jokes, cheesy intros, Dudebro chat dialogue, games with character models and mannerisms that make me feel like someone is shitting on my brain.

South Park Fractured but Whole looks godly.

2/10.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> What kinda unrealistic expectations you packin there, Patchy?!


My hope cannot be defeated


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> On what now?



...seriously?


I already have this shit pre-ordered on Steam, unlocks on the 19th.  Also will be on the PS4.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> ...seriously?
> 
> 
> I already have this shit pre-ordered on Steam, unlocks on the 19th.  Also will be on the PS4.


I've never heard of this 

It looks comfy though.

And very Chrono Triggerish


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> This is a L for Sony. What the fuck is this shit



Sony ain't never taken an L!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I've never heard of this
> 
> It looks comfy though.
> 
> And very Chrono Triggerish



Indeed, the battle system is inspired by Chrono Trigger.  If this game does well then I bet we can probably expect more similar games, maybe even another Chrono game.  I'm concerned that a lot of people don't seem to know it exists.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Indeed, the battle system is inspired by Chrono Trigger.  If this game does well then I bet we can probably expect more similar games, maybe even another Chrono game.  I'm concerned that a lot of people don't seem to know it exists.


Hopefully it gets a spot on Square-Enix or Sony's conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Axiom Verge for WiiU. Includes co-op. 

For those who didn't get to play this. It's basically Metroid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> My hope cannot be defeated


You are a trooper. I gave up on a Chrono Trigger sequel ages ago. Maybe a remastering perhaps on the 3DS?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> Hopefully it gets a spot on Square-Enix or Sony's conference.



One problem though is that the game isn't visually impressive and thus you get a large number of people dismissing it because "It's indie shit" even though it's not an indie game, just lower in budget than AAA games that often just waste money on looking "good".


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Axiom Verge for WiiU. Includes co-op.
> 
> For those who didn't get to play this. It's basically Metroid.



Put it on my wishlist on Steam.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2016)

Dat thread renaming

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah, the thread title is pretty legit now.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Hahahahaha 100/10 thread title


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Why won't bioware do another kotor


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> Why won't bioware do another kotor



EA won't let them.  If you want more KotOR then EA wants you to go play TOR.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> Why won't bioware do another kotor



ToR is KotoR 3 whether the people like it or not.


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> Why won't bioware do another kotor


For the same reason they won't do another Jade Empire. They hate us.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

I'd rather eat shit that play the old republic, EA makes me laugh they say they listen to the fans with regards to their games, but the fans want KOTOR not TOR and they keep shoving it down our throat.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

By the way, it's possible I'll miss the Sony conference tonight (will possibly be in public transit while it's on), anybody know where I'll be able to watch it not live-streamed?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Anyone else think ubisoft is like a step dad desperately trying to win the love of his step children?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> By the way, it's possible I'll miss the Sony conference tonight (will possibly be in public transit while it's on), anybody know where I'll be able to watch it not live-streamed?



some dickhead youtuber will no doubt do a reaction video to it best bet would be to google reaction to sony conference.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> some dickhead youtuber will no doubt do a reaction video to it best bet would be to google reaction to sony conference.



No, that would absolutely ruin it.  Why would I want some idiots reaction to it?  They'd be talking over it and posting their fucking ugly mug over it as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> I'd rather eat shit that play the old republic, EA makes me laugh they say they listen to the fans with regards to their games, but the fans want KOTOR not TOR and they keep shoving it down our throat.



If ToR is making money then the other fans who would bring in less don't have a leg to stand on.  That's the business of it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> By the way, it's possible I'll miss the Sony conference tonight (will possibly be in public transit while it's on), anybody know where I'll be able to watch it not live-streamed?


I dunno actually.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2016)

So, IF the rumors are true and there'll be a RDR 2, which conference would be the one to announce it?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> So, IF the rumors are true and there'll be a RDR 2, which conference would be the one to announce it?


The upcoming sony conference would be the best bet.

Starts in 2 hours.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

RDR 2 please...and on PC too.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> No, that would absolutely ruin it.  Why would I want some idiots reaction to it?  They'd be talking over it and posting their fucking ugly mug over it as well.


the one I watched he was surprisingly quiet his hands were like a footie fans during a penalty shootout. IGN usually post up the whole thing.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> By the way, it's possible I'll miss the Sony conference tonight (will possibly be in public transit while it's on), anybody know where I'll be able to watch it not live-streamed?


just search sony e3 conference 2016 on youtube a couple hours after the livestream and you'll find an official video on the first page.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

VAK said:


> the one I watched he was surprisingly quiet his hands were like a footie fans during a penalty shootout. IGN usually post up the whole thing.



IGN takes a while to do it don't they?  Few hours?

Which youtuber was it you watched?  If his face is small and he knows how to shut up then maybe I'll watch his if I have to.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> By the way, it's possible I'll miss the Sony conference tonight (will possibly be in public transit while it's on), anybody know where I'll be able to watch it not live-streamed?



Search on youtube. You'll likely find that shit uploaded within an hour or so.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

this is him but I just realised he's an ubisoft whore so he might not do the sony.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> ...seriously?
> 
> 
> I already have this shit pre-ordered on Steam, unlocks on the 19th.  Also will be on the PS4.



Yeah I've been interested on this game since it was announced. Gonna try to get it on release date, too.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hoping Sony has a few surprises up their sleeves.


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

I love the Xbox One S. If anything, it's a sweet 4k blu ray player that can play games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Trying to make retro controllers in that xbone lab thingy. Not going well.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

how much are those customizeable controllers?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

^^80 dollars


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Not the yellow I'm looking for.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> ^^80 dollars



I fail miserably at designing controllers, I gave up in the end and bought the elite controller.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

fuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Anything on atm


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

screaming hype lady maybe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> Anything on atm



Nope. Check in one hour for Sony's conference.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> screaming hype lady maybe


Screaming hype lady is off getting dinner.

She saw ravioli on the menu and lost her shit.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Not the yellow I'm looking for.



Was legit hoping we can put custom images. Was gonna make a ShonenGames controller. 

Tried making a Peru controller but that failed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Was legit hoping we can put custom images. Was gonna make a ShonenGames controller.
> 
> Tried making a Peru controller but that failed.



Tried making a NES one, but it came out weird. Button options are lacking.


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2016)

Conference has been pretty weak so far all things considered


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Conference has been pretty weak so far all things considered


People say this shit every year, it means nothing at this point.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Just a heads up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2016)

When we get that airship in "I am Setsuona" we better actually be able to enter anywhere even if our levels do not match or story does not take us there yet....Bravely Default. ....


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

20 minutes to Sony conference


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> 20 minutes to Sony conference



awwww shii


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Sony won't beat Microsoft this year.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Nobody will top Ubi


This moment here


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Just a heads up.



That kind of goes against with "No Gamers Left Behind."

LolMicrosoft.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> Sony won't beat Microsoft this year.



Maybe but Sony always does well so they have a chance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> Sony won't beat Microsoft this year.



Bruh I dunno. Apparently Scorpio will be having exclusive titles. Way too early for a new gen. This seriously brought me down on MS' conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> That kind of goes against with "No Gamers Left Behind."
> 
> LolMicrosoft.



That PR was on point. They didn't mention if Scorpio games will work on Xbone/S.


----------



## Lance (Jun 13, 2016)

Any recordings of Microsoft E3 with out bunch of people commentating. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Lance said:


> Any recordings of Microsoft E3 with out bunch of people commentating.
> 
> Thanks.



Not sure if possible but this is Xbox's direct stream and not IGN or GameStop or that BS


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2016)

What games have I missed from Ubisoft?


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

I fell asleep guys 

what did i miss?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> What games have I missed from Ubisoft?


*IMO *For Honor and Southpark



The World said:


> I fell asleep guys
> 
> what did i miss?



yet to start.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Maybe but Sony always does well so they have a chance.





kurisu said:


> Bruh I dunno. Apparently Scorpio will be having exclusive titles. Way too early for a new gen. This seriously brought me down on MS' conference.



Oh wow just reading that link you posted I can't believe it they are going to be that sly. So much for no one being left behind  would developers go for it though. I mean a Scorpio exclusive I'm sure will have a pretty meagre fanbase since not everyone would flock to it especially if you have the 1 already or the the new S


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't think I've ever managed to get home from work this quickly via public transport.  I don't know how I got here on time.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Sony are going to be late aren't they


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

@Enclave punched in and ran away from work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

daz a big ass theatre


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> *IMO *For Honor and Southpark


Ah, anything after that, or was that it from Ubisoft?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Colour me surprised


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

This guy handsome as fuck. Prolly can turn me.


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

This is the first time I can remember Sony actually starting on time.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> Oh wow just reading that link you posted I can't believe it they are going to be that sly. So much for no one being left behind  would developers go for it though. I mean a Scorpio exclusive I'm sure will have a pretty meagre fanbase since not everyone would flock to it especially if you have the 1 already or the the new S



Yeah making games for PC. PS4/One, and Scorpio/Neo...That already seems like work.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

God of War!?!?!?!?


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

Orchestra for Sony.  Sony won already. (joke)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

God of War Norse mytho plssssss


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> @Enclave punched in and ran away from work.



Lol, right by the end of my shift I was watching that clock, left as SOON as my day was over, didn't linger even 1 min longer than I had to.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> God of War Norse mytho plssssss


If Kratos is involved I'm out  one of the most unlikeable characters ever. Donte levels

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

this draggin. show me the fucking game.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

This music better segue into something awesome, like Shenmue 3 or something else epic.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Just tuned in. This shit lit as fuck!


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

This is fucking dramatic for no good reason


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2016)

At least Sony starts off with style.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

sony is so confident right now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Sony chants? really?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh shit I know Santa Monica when I see them


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu missed the beginning of this video because my daughter decided to crawl for the first time.  Oh well, worth it.

Also fuck yeah, not fucking Kratos.  At least doesn't completely look like him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

OLD MAN KRATOSSSSS


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2016)

HOLY SHIT 
*Spoiler*: __ 



IS THAT KRATOS!?


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

awwwwwwww shittttt


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Beardtos

Goty


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

inb4 he murders his son.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

I knew it  their logos are all too familiar

But not Kratos dawg


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Called it with my friend. Fucking God of War.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

Old Man Lo... Kratos.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

HOLY SHIETEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

God of War by naughty dog?


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> If Kratos is involved I'm out  one of the most unlikeable characters ever. Donte levels

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

The kid is going to die, isn't he?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

this aint hack n slash doe


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

My fucking god this looks gorgeous.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Scud said:


> The kid is going to die, isn't he?



Of course he is, dude needs a reason to get revenge on gods.

edit:

Wait, what if the kid is the hero?  What if daddy dies?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

Father of the year material !!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

I heard Valhalla


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Kratos with some Thor Mjolnir action. 

It's going to be sad when I eventually have to savage Thor and take that Hammer


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

Woah, Norse mythology now ?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't like this kid already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

This kid is weaksauce. I already hate him.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Boy shoots Kratos.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

>discovered

I swear if this has exploration


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

God of the Last of Us.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

already better than GoW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

dem feels


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> this aint hack n slash doe


The gaming mechanics have me all fucked up though


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

DRAGONS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Odin gonna fall.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

I think Kratos is the one who gets killed here  because this kid too pussy he has to man up eventually


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

All in


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

God of War 4 man. Damn. I feel like actually beating GOW 1 and GOW 2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Freyja when?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Boy shoots Kratos.


Yeah I facepalmed at that shit.

This seems like we hate the kid then he evolves and we love him situation. I hope that is situation at least.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

If it is Norse Mythology.......Kratos vs Thor.........OMGAWD........


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Damn, that looks great. Best of E3 so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Vermilion Kn said:


> If it is Norse Mythology.......Kratos vs Thor.........OMGAWD........



You know, this new beginning could potentially be Kratos dying in the intro and the kid manning the fuck up and getting revenge.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

The fuck? So is that the same Kratos or reboot Kratos?


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

How long is this supposed to go? We're already 20 minutes in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Should have renamed the new series God of GOAT


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> The fuck? So is that the same Kratos or reboot Kratos?



The fact that he has Spartan Rage?  Seems like it's Kratos.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Last of Us 2.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Sons of Anarchy the game


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Days Gone, huh, not my thing but I can see how some would find that appealing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

What's this doe?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Last guardian probably

edit:

Yup


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Please announce a release date already.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

oh fuck off with the damn guardians

edit: oh shit a release date


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Last Guardiannnn!


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Last Guardian still a thing


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Did they change the boy's look?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

FUCK YEAH!  OCTOBER 25!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

OCTOBER 25TH 

YESSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Finally


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh shit October


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

October 25! The Last Guardian!


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

>october

Goat


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh shit, finally a release date for TLG. Hopefully it doesn't get pushed back.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

That fucking Guardian better not die though, I'll have to cry endlessly if it does.  Don't care if the boy dies though.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

That mech game  still on the fence with this one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Horizon


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

Motherfucking FINALLY!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Horizon still looking nice.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2016)

>Last Guardian release date


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Horizon lit as fuck


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

Witcher 4, Horizon.


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2016)

Avatar: The last guardian


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

Yea Horizon looks legit, may just get it.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Horizon looks good.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

White people with dreadlocks......cultural appropriation, won't buy.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh shit you can hack these things. Lit!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

YOOO She tamed it...lmao, this game shaping up to be lit as fuck.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

Damn you can control them too


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Fucking Zoids in this bitch.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2016)

Damn, Horizon's pretty dope.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Vermilion Kn said:


> White people with dreadlocks......cultural appropriation, won't buy.



You are a funny guy.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

This game is looking way too interesting.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

Last Guardian

Sony won


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

I love Aloy already, and gameplay is tight.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

You can plow down trees on your mount!


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

Use Quen, then igni...Oh wait..


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

Goddamn, I need this right now


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2016)

Good lord this game is lit


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Can't get enough of this game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

Wasn't big on Horizon when they showed it last year, but I think they just sold me on it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Ayyy this game is impressive as fuck this fight is tense as fuck


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Scud said:


> Wasn't big on Horizon when they showed it last year, but I think they just sold me on it.


Same here man, same here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Use Quen, then igni...Oh wait..


I swear I was thinking Witcher as well  

Detroit


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2016)

Using wires to hold down that creature, I need money for a PS4...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

This is interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Heavy Rain wit robuts


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Meh, VR time


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2016)

Detroit: Becoming Human looks fascinating.


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

aaaaaaand here comes the VR shit.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

Did a dude say he hated Kitchen?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Is this PT?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Detroit looks lit as fuck.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

am scurd


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

The cubical next to you....go, NOW.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2016)

This game looks intersting. been waiting for some of Kitchen's gameplay....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

dirty ass kitchen


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

This game is creepy as fuck 

Looking like Resident evil


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Is this PT?



I dunno....tell me if something happens as i have it on mute and am not looking


----------



## Luciana (Jun 13, 2016)

Hm, Detroid & Horizon look fun.
Coffe break now 

edit: wut.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

dafuq happened?


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

They just ruined it with that poorly timed music.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> I dunno....tell me if something happens as i have it on mute and am not looking


No way  that scared


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

WHAT?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

The fuck you mean Resident Evil 7?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> This game is creepy as fuck
> 
> Looking like Resident evil


Fucking called it


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Resident Evil 7.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

this felt like april fools

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2016)

Ah, a new RE.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 13, 2016)

>Resident Evil


Yup, Sony won

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Resident evil... fuck..


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Holy shit, god tier announcement.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

No don't go full VR. You never go full VR


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

VR promos


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

$400?  About what I expected, may be too high for average consumer though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Not enough boulders doe


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

Pretty sure this is just Resident Evil game for PSVR not Resident Evil 7.


----------



## Stein (Jun 13, 2016)

wHAT?

RE7??!?!

WHEre is ADA?!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> Pretty sure this is just Resident Evil game for PSVR not Resident Evil 7.



Didn't he straight up say Resident Evil 7?


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

That thing is way cheaper than I expected..



Vault said:


> No way  that scared



I'm not scared you're scared

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jun 13, 2016)

Vr


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Destiny 2?


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Did a dude say he hated Kitchen?



"I hated Kitchen, it was horrible."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> Pretty sure this is just Resident Evil game for PSVR not Resident Evil 7.



Its RE7, just fully compatible with VR.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

Damn I missed the end of this Kitchen thing.  You mean it was RE7?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Star Wars Shitfront?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

still confused about Resident Evil. need more info


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

MARK HAMIL JOKER


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Damn I missed the end of this Kitchen thing.  You mean it was RE7?



Yeap, probably the most shocking trailer, I legit couldn't have guessed it was a RE7 trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Vulgrim? 

EDIT: nvm


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Batman


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

FFXV in VR?!  Or are they done with the VR shit?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

All this VR shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> $400?  About what I expected, may be too high for average consumer though.



 Which is me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Final Fantasy VR? I am soooo confused.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

wub wub wubw ubw


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

So yeah, PSVR support in FFXV.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

So I just remembered Capcom had the Kitchen VR trailer at last years E3.  This game is far along.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

VR me taking a shit.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2016)

$400 bucks for a heightened exp. from VR is too much.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

C'mon sony you started strong, what is this?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

I'll give sony some credit, they have actually VR games worth playing. I don't feel this presentation has been a total waste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> $400 bucks for a heightened exp. from VR is too much.



At least it's cheaper than Oculus and Vive


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Ok, this is the sort of game where VR makes fucking sense.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Is this the Kojima game?


----------



## Luciana (Jun 13, 2016)

The silence after "Play as Prompto" was fucking hilarious

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> At least it's cheaper than Oculus and Vive



Well, need to see impressions from the show floor on how good it is before I evcen think about getting it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

What's this?


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

ok this is kinda dope


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> Well, need to see impressions from the show floor on how good it is before I evcen think about getting it.



I do recall early impressions last year were overwhelmingly positive.  Personally I'm not sold on VR yet so I'm biding my time.  Not necessarily because of the price but just not sold on the experience yet.  Need to try it myself.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

I think it's Call of Duty.  Even then it looks fine for a VR FPS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

As if this conference wasn't confusing enough we get call of battlefront.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jun 13, 2016)

Cod


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

This looks like a COD game


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah this is CoD, looks alright, I wonder if this will change people's minds.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Honestly, if this was just a space dog fighting sim I'd be excited as fuck (as I was earlier).  The more time in FPS mode the more bored I get.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

omg never fucking mind


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Too much VR shit. Might get one though...not on release date. 

And lmao Call of Duty.

AND YEAH Ghost Warrior 3.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

Soooo, who is the enemy in this CoD ?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

So yeah, Infinite Warfare should drop the on foot shit and focus 100% on the dog fighting.  That would cause me to buy it, however it looks like the on foot shit is pretty major and thus naw.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Now the modern warfare remakes. 

Brings back memories ay Khris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Modern Paywall


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh NVM...COD4 Remastered.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

Honestly I don't get the CoD hate.  If they were bad people wouldn't keep buying them *shrug*  (Then again I don't play FPS often.)


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

CRASH


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

OMG CRASH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

OH SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

FUCKING CRASH BANDICOOT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2016)

Crash Bandicoot theme... Is there going to be a game?!


----------



## Stein (Jun 13, 2016)

crash!?!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

CRASH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

FUCK OFF SKYLANDERS, I JUST WANT CRASH


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

CRASH!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAA

REMASTERS!!!!


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

oh hell to the fuck yea


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Crash Bandicoot remasters.


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

Nothing kills  a boner like hearing the word "Skylanders"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

remasters


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

>skylanders

fuck off

Even if its just a remaster, fuck yes more crash.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Meh, lego star wars.  Give me KotOR 3 even though we'll never get it.  A proper KotOR 3, not some action RPG bullshit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

You got your Crash now stfu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Lego Star Wars  Idgaf


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 13, 2016)

Don't worry.  Remasters will sell.  Activision will see money being printed and bring out more Crash.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Lego Star WARS Episode 7

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Hahahaha that Kylo tantrum


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> You got your Crash now stfu



No, we need to demand Crash even harder now so we'll get a new Crash game instead of just some remasters.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> No, we need to demand Crash even harder now so we'll get a new Crash game instead of just some remasters.



Exactly.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

NOW it's Kojima


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> No, we need to demand Crash even harder now so we'll get a new Crash game instead of just some remasters.



Vote with your wallet. Thats what makes activision listen.


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

KOJIMAAAAAAA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

kojima time


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

KOJIMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello! Fuck Konami. kthnksbye


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 13, 2016)

The man of the hour is here. Hideo Kojima.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 13, 2016)

KOJIMAAAAAAA!


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

This better be sick af


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

The man
The legend
The entrence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Not Metal gear


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

So this is an exclusive


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Weird ass creatures


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

ayo wtf?


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

Metal gear, solid crab.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Dude, this is fucked up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

dead fetuses and shit. the feels.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

IT'S SILENT HILL PART DEUX


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

I think Sony gave Kojima full creative control.  Konami would never have allowed this.


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

Guess it wouldn't be a Kojime game unless we had no fucking clue what was happening


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

What the fuck


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Great concept and theme.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

SPIDER-MAN


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Kojima works fast.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

this is so fucked up. i like it.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

That was........informative ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Spidurmang


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Insomniac Spiderman!!!!


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

huh a spiderman game


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

The new Spiderman


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Called infamous, got spiderman, spiderfamous it is then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Yo, this is exclusive?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Wonder if this will be the first good Spidy since Spider-Man 2?


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

SPIDEY


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Im getting Spiderman 2 vibes 

What's with the costume  guess he upgrades?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

Uhh yeah, thats a weird fucking trailer.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

Y'know I preffered the hype lady to this lousy ass orchestra..


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2016)

Lmao another cod


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh shit, is this the new console announcement?

Nope, guess not.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Y'know I preffered the hype lady to this lousy ass orchestra..



 Shut your whore mouth....


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Scud said:


> O
> h shit, is this the new console announcement?
> 
> Nope, guess not.



Nope, they said they're not talking about Neo at E3, my guess is they're going to retool after hearing about Scorpio and will release it next year instead.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Now back to Sons of anarchy. Dude even has a patch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Not Last of Us


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

Witcher 5, stuck in one of Ciri's future worlds.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Golum?  He's just looking for his precious, leave him alone!


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

another muthafucking zombie game

bah


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

I want Sony to stay away from announcing new hardware. Microsoft shot themselves in the foot with that one.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah, I couldn't care less about this.  Fuck zombies, I'm done with them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Its resident evil 3 movie zombies.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

That guy is such a fucking idiot. Why did you spear him if you knew these World War Z Zombies were in hordes smh


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

That earlier trailer gave 0 zombie vibes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Last of Us: Dead Rising Edition


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

This shit is scary as fuck bruh.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jun 13, 2016)

zombies huh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

dat body count doe


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

oh he ded


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

fucked
u
c
k
e
d


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Attack on Titan in the trailer for a second there.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

It would quite the twist if the dude just busted out some super powers.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2016)

It was pretty intense you gotta ive Days Gone that.


----------



## Scud (Jun 13, 2016)

I saw Yooka-Laylee for a split second there. Nice.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

So Sony focused a lot on 2016, more than I thought they would.

Definitely the best conference this year so far.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Sony won chants.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

GoW and Horizon stole the show.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Sony: 9/10

They lost me with that VR and Skylanders shit


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Is that it. I don't know man 

Still no Onimusha

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mako (Jun 13, 2016)

Weak ending. Should've ended with Kojima


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm about to die, Sony.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

God of War looks incredible though. Holy shit!


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

GOW, Horizon, Detroit, Crash Bandicoot remastered were all dope.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 13, 2016)

Sony won once again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Jun 13, 2016)

There is a new Onimusha ?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

I was hoping for 2 hours, but that was a spectacular conference.

10/10

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh and Horizon!!! Holy fuck man that game


----------



## Sauce (Jun 13, 2016)

Microsoft's conference was better. Sony did show more games though.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

Cod Infinite Warfare looked so freakin awesome.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Only way I can see somebody thinking Microsoft having a better conference is if they have a hard-on for hardware.


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Jun 13, 2016)

Didn't get to see Microsoft's, but heard it was good so how does Sony compares?


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

why is sony making a last of us game not called last of us


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Vermilion Kn said:


> There is a new Onimusha ?


No it's a thing myself and @Jon Snow do every year. We have been doing it for years


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

Who is making Days Gone? I missed it


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Didn't he straight up say Resident Evil 7?


You're right.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

The World said:


> why is naughty dog making a last of us game not called last of us



I was wondering the same thing. I seriously don't know how the fuck this Days Gone thing got greenlit.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

Onimusha 5 VR


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm genuinely curious as to how that cat was gonna make it off that farm though..


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2016)

Horizon was the best game they showed.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

Onewhosbeenaround said:


> Didn't get to see Microsoft's, but heard it was good so how does Sony compares?


If you like back to back to back trailers and gameplay with live orchestra, Sony definitely wins.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

yo this GoW guy is being a huge dick to Geoff


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

You're going to only use Kratos, that new angle is how the game plays now? I don't know man. GoW gameplay wasn't broken  it's quite slow now :/


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Horizon was the best game they showed.


Horizon and COD IW yeah.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

First person hide & seek RE7? Yeah, fuck that noise. Either bring back the fixed camera game or just good ol' third person.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Yo. Where's resident evil at?


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

The World said:


> yo this GoW guy is being a huge dick to Geoff


I know man. Why is he being a dick. Smug cunt


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Horizon was the best game they showed.



Last Guardian had a release date. So it wins.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

so what's the next conference?


----------



## Mako (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm still upset that Ubisoft got a longer conference, and still managed to mess up.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Microsoft had a extremely solid and well put together conference, it was well paced and showed off a lot of things. Sony had their work cut out for trying top them. 

However...

Sony just killed it, God of War, Days Gone, Horizon, Last guardian release date, Resident Evil 7, more Crash, VR games that actually looked good, that detroit robot game. Big game reveals and trailers one after another, this was just several steps above anything else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2016)

Gimme dem crash remasters plz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

From Sony: Horizon, Days Gone, NuGoW, Resident Evil 7, and Death Stranding.


Overall: Fe, Mafia III, Dishonored 2, We Happy Few, Scalebound, For Honor, Southpark, Horizon, Days Gone, NuGoW, Resident Evil 7, and Death Stranding.

Not a bad E3.

Also am cautiously optimistic with Resident Evil. Don't know what to expect.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

>2 minutes before sony conference starts
>lose internet
>internet comes back after conference is over

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> You're going to only use Kratos, that new angle is how the game plays now? I don't know man. GoW gameplay wasn't broken  it's quite slow now :/





ExoSkel said:


> First person hide & seek RE7? Yeah, fuck that noise. Either bring back the fixed camera game or just good ol' third person.



lol, and so the groaning of how things can't be the same after decades begins. 

I'm cautiously optimistic about GoW.

Resident Evil 7 has me downright excited, assuming that trailer is the sign of a new tone.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

Fuck, I could've watched Geoff.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2016)

GoW 4  Horizon, Detroit and that Spider-Man game look like some good games. And Crash, FUCKING CRASH remastered. 10/10 imo Sony.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> >2 minutes before sony conference starts
> >lose internet
> >internet comes back after conference is over


c'mere


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> c'mere


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Furious George said:


> lol, and so the groaning of how things can't be the same after decades begins.
> 
> I'm cautiously optimistic about GoW.
> 
> Resident Rvil 7 has me downright excited, assuming that trailer is the sign of a new tone.


The camera angle means one opponent at a time. So how are you going to be when encircled by enemies when all you can do is move forward with that behind the shoulder camera. Kinda like how the new Resident are like.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2016)

So when is Sony's new upgraded console gonna be due you guys think? I see some really solid games out from the COnference but I dont wanna get new goddamn versions of the consoles like I did with the XB1 if they are gonna come out in the following months.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

RE7 confirmed first person according to the gaf member at Sony conference. 

Yeah, fuck that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Where the shit is that RE demo?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Microsoft had a extremely solid and well put together conference, it was well paced and showed off a lot of things. Sony had their work cut out for trying top them.
> 
> However...
> 
> Sony just killed it, God of War, Days Gone, Horizon, Last guardian release date, Resident Evil 7, more Crash, VR games that actually looked good, that detroit robot game. Big game reveals and trailers one after another, this was just several steps above anything else.



Indeed, I'm not saying Microsoft had a bad conference but god damn did Sony hit a home run.  I did not expect this.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2016)

Days Gone looks boring tho for me.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> So when is Sony's new upgraded console gonna be due you guys think? I see some really solid games out from the COnference but I dont wanna get new goddamn versions of the consoles like I did with the XB1 if they are gonna come out in the following months.


maybe next year when Scorpio comes out.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> The camera angle means one opponent at a time. So how are you going to be when encircled by enemies when all you can do is move forward with that behind the shoulder camera. Kinda like how the new Resident are like.



Maybe the action set pieces won't so much be about swarms of enemies? Maybe it's not trying to be a beat me up this time around?

I get your concern, but I'm willing to see where all this is going.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

God, I love Conan and Geoff right now. What a fuckin combo


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you based leaker for not ruining Sony's conference, I don't think this would have been as good if we knew the lineup.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

[S-A-F] said:


> Days Gone looks boring tho for me.


This game was the weakest point at Sony conference. The gameplay looked flat-out blend as fuck and felt the game was trying way too hard to be Last of Us.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Dude no. Not like this.


----------



## Mako (Jun 13, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2016)

Rofl I'm not getting my hopes up for RE. Fuck that noise. Do you guys know who publishes that series?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

Kojima is up. wooooooop


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Furious George said:


> Maybe the action set pieces won't so much be about swarms of enemies? Maybe it's not trying to be a beat me up this time around?
> 
> I get your concern, but I'm willing to see where all this is going.



I only say this because remember that Prince of Persia which had a one on one system  instead of fighting multiple enemies it was always 1 v 1. So imagine one after another after another. Completely broke the game in terms of momentum and immersion. It meant it never got going


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 13, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> maybe next year when Scorpio comes out.



So shoulod I buy a PS4 and get games like Horizon, etc. for it or should I wait till next year and just buy games for the next upgrade?. Waiting with Horizon and not being able to play it right there is meh.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 13, 2016)

I just skipped through a bit and saw Kojima's entrance

I love this man

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Jun 13, 2016)

Time to start saving up again. Sony killed it. Dad of War, Horizon, Days Gone, etc...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I just skipped through a bit and saw Kojima's entrance
> 
> I love this man


kojima is overrated and so are his games. get over it people

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Sony ain't never taken an L!



I TOLD YOU NERDS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> I only say this because remember that Prince of Persia which had a one on one system  instead of fighting multiple enemies it was always 1 v 1. So imagine one after another after another. Completely broke the game in terms of momentum and immersion. It meant it never got going




 lets pray it doesn't happen here.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Dad of War


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

Utopia Realm said:


> So shoulod I buy a PS4 and get games like Horizon, etc. for it or should I wait till next year and just buy games for the next upgrade?. Waiting with Horizon and not being able to play it right there is meh.


You could. All PS4 games will work on either console, but I'm personally waiting for the PS4K.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> I just skipped through a bit and saw Kojima's entrance
> 
> I love this man


Harada from Bandai Namco had the best outfit thoo


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> This game was the weakest point at Sony conference. The gameplay looked flat-out blend as fuck and felt the game was trying way too hard to be Last of Us.


Yep so uninspired. Nothing about it really stood out or caught my interest. The story is so played out that I thought it was Walking Dead for a second. lol


----------



## God Movement (Jun 13, 2016)

SONY!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Rofl I'm not getting my hopes up for RE. Fuck that noise. Do you guys know who publishes that series?




Capcom has been on a upswing as of late, last gen was disastrous. They seemed to have been humbled a bit everything is looking good. 

Resident Evil 2 remake info tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Furious George (Jun 13, 2016)

So HL3 for NX tomorrow. Can't wait so hype.


----------



## Gino (Jun 13, 2016)

Looks like I missed some shit based on the pages.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 13, 2016)

OH FUCK. I'd definitely buy VR just to ride with Cindy from FFXV. Holy mother of god.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Gino said:


> Looks like I missed some shit based on the pages.



It was crazy, I really didn't think Sony was going to have such a fucking awesome conference.  Who knew I'd get excited for a freakin' God of War game?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Capcom launch habits.


----------



## Soca (Jun 13, 2016)

ah wunt it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _kinda a jumpscare_ 








GG Resident Evil


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

Demo out on jap store


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)

Impressions don't sound good. PT clone confirmed.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Impressions don't sound good. PT clone confirmed.


Kojima said its got nothing to do with PT. Apparently this is more action based


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 13, 2016)

My God, God of War 4 looks amazing with an older Kratos and I love the voice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 13, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Days gone is made by the bubsy 3d dev team



Also why no naughty dog Sony?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Days gone is made by the bubsy 3d dev team
> 
> 
> 
> Also why no naughty dog Sony?



Probably because they just released a game.  I'm more surprised by no Sucker Punch.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

The lack of Sucker punch is a problem for sure, you would think they would have a game to show off.

Still, you would think Naughty Dog would have some people starting up concept shit for E3 a while back to get some hype.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Eh, I really don't like revealing games too early.  I'm glad they didn't show any concept about what they're working on now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 13, 2016)

Can't wake up.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Eh, I really don't like revealing games too early.  I'm glad they didn't show any concept about what they're working on now.



I guess so, I just don't want to wait a year to find out what they are working on.


----------



## Mako (Jun 13, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Days gone is made by the bubsy 3d dev team
> 
> 
> 
> Also why no naughty dog Sony?



If someone told me Naughty Dogs was behind Days Gone, I _may _have believed them (based only on the teaser at the beginning). After watching the gameplay, not so much. 

It got my hopes up for that Last of Us prequel.


----------



## Simon (Jun 13, 2016)

man metal gear solid 6 looks weird guys


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Also Sony completely blew everyone out with VR, I'm still not that interested in picking up a VR set, but Sony managed to make it look good. Remember Ubisoft was advertising that fucking eagle game and it was taking up major stream time, holy shit that's embarrassing in retrospect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

kurisu said:


>


the guy paused on the jumpscare 

why do the enemies remind me of evil within rather than resident evil? 

where are the BOWs? how's this weak fool gonna fight Hunters?


----------



## Impact (Jun 13, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> ah wunt it



I want this nao.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2016)

The RE game looks alright I guess.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah I'm not completely interested in the VR stuff....yet.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh I was expecting the PSVR part of the conference to be a complete snore.  I came away surprised.  I'm still not sold on VR but it wasn't totally shit like I expected.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

Simon said:


> man metal gear solid 6 looks weird guys


Zone of the Enders 3 confirmed


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

Santa Monica are lying. I think it's Kratos' son who is going on a war path. The game looks incredible though.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

they better not have us bashing in Thor's skull Vault


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

watch the God of War devs make Thor an inbred retard we gotta beat up 

and have Odin be a fat lazy slob with a natty beard that has dead birds in it and sitting on his throne that's also a toilet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> Santa Monica are lying. I think it's Kratos' son who is going on a war path. The game looks incredible though.



I don't think its a god of war game without Kratos, but if his son does take over it would justify the major change to gameplay. The stream guy did seem super awkward when he confirmed you do play as Kratos. His words were "you play as Kratos through out the whole game", which seems weird like he is trying to hide something.


----------



## God (Jun 13, 2016)

It's a fairly safe bet that the son will be the focus of dad of war, yeah.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

episodic game confirmed


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Also Sony completely blew everyone out with VR, I'm still not that interested in picking up a VR set, but Sony managed to make it look good. Remember Ubisoft was advertising that fucking eagle game and it was taking up major stream time, holy shit that's embarrassing in retrospect.


That's because major AAA companies worked on PS VR games while most of PC VR games are being developed by indie devs, excluding very few.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

Vault said:


> Santa Monica are lying. I think it's Kratos' son who is going on a war path. The game looks incredible though.



Yup, I mentioned that earlier in the thread when the conference was going on.  I suspect Kratos is going to die and his son is going to go on a revenge spree against the gods.


----------



## The World (Jun 13, 2016)

Kratos = tanker mission


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2016)

RE7 demo is out on NA, bitches. Now go play and be prepared to be let down.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2016)

The World said:


> Kratos = tanker mission



As long as his son is awesome instead of a fucking bitch like Raiden then I don't have a problem with such a thing happening.


----------



## Vault (Jun 13, 2016)

The World said:


> Kratos = tanker mission


That level almost played like a flashback. Shit gonna get realer.

Odin probably beefing Kratos because he snatched his good skyfather friend Zeus. It's beef now


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

ExoSkel said:


> RE7 demo is out on NA, bitches. Now go play and be prepared to be let down.



Can't find it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah it's bullshit because the player is the one who actually controls the kid to aim and shoot the deer. It's an obvious misdirection since its too early


----------



## Butcher (Jun 14, 2016)

Lawd that Spider-Man trailer took my breath away. I've been looking for something similar to Arkham to heal the wound Arkham Knight left me with.

What a great day to have a PS4.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

Mabe you control both and its a co-op game


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

Vault said:


> That level almost played like a flashback. Shit gonna get realer.
> 
> Odin probably beefing Kratos because he snatched his good skyfather friend Zeus. It's beef now


Odin better put in that work when Kratos starts wrecking his kingdom




Enclave said:


> As long as his son is awesome instead of a fucking bitch like Raiden then I don't have a problem with such a thing happening.


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Mabe you control both and its a co-op game


Kin of war  

The outrage would be amazing


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2016)

Man I sure hope they announce DmC2 this year


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

Butcher said:


> Lawd that Spider-Man trailer took my breath away. I've been looking for something similar to Arkham to heal the wound Arkham Knight left me with.
> 
> What a great day to have a PS4.


I want to believe again 

Spiderman 2 pls


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

Vault said:


> Kin of war
> 
> The outrage would be amazing


I want Odin to rez Zeus and lay the smackdown on his kid


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Man I sure hope they announce DmC2 this year


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

Hrm, yes, well.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

the fact he can do a spinkick while still cupping his balls should give you an idea of how awesome Raiden is


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 14, 2016)

Raiden, hated because his crime that was so heinous that he had to become a joke before he was even lightly accepted.  The crime of being NOT Solid Snake.


----------



## lacey (Jun 14, 2016)

His days of running naked in a sewer were from when he was a newbie.
Modern Raiden is a true badass.
A nice "Fuck you" to his haters, really.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

I was still trippin from REPT so I missed it. Spiderman looks great.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

Raiden is still a bitch. MGR was still fine, but he will always be in perma bitch mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 3 | Dislike 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

Xiammes pls

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm really hyped for Spider-Man.

Will play the RE7 demo and the Lego Star Wars demo...might as well.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

Sorry but MGS2 ruined any credibility the character would ever have.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Raiden is still a bitch. MGR was still fine, but he will always be in perma bitch mode.



Don't make me hurt you


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

I apologize for nothing.

Also no RE7 demo, going to sleep and hopefully it will be up.

Also looking forward to see what kind of e3 sale sony will have.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

playstation plus? ain't nobody got time 4 dat


----------



## Six (Jun 14, 2016)

My Samsung Gear Vr is legit, and that Resident Evil 7 looks legit. Vr might be the greatest thing to come to the gaming industry in a while.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I apologize for nothing.
> 
> Also no RE7 demo, going to sleep and hopefully it will be up.
> 
> Also looking forward to see what kind of e3 sale sony will have.


It's out now


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Nintendo is basically going to have 2 (or rather 3) games shown. ...will still watch I guess.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2016)

Without any real Metroid game, Nintendo already lost.


----------



## Lance (Jun 14, 2016)

Who is up today?


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2016)

Nintendo automatically takes a "L" every year. They once said themselves that they're not "competing". They do not care. Expect Pokemon and Zelda at the least. Expect cringe moments. Expect furries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Lance (Jun 14, 2016)

Just watched Xbox E3.......wasn't that memorable other then Halo Wars and Xbox S (which I am definitely getting).


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Nintendo automatically takes a "L" every year. They once said themselves that they're not "competing". They do not care. Expect Pokemon and Zelda at the least. Expect cringe moments. Expect furries.



That's confirmed for today, actually.

Monster Hunter Generations, Dragon Quest VII: Fragments of the Forgotten Past, and Tokyo Mirage Sessions #FE is tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Jun 14, 2016)

When is the next conference?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Flow said:


> When is the next conference?



There's none. Nintendo is doing a Treehouse in about 43 minutes but that isn't a conference.


----------



## EJ (Jun 14, 2016)

Damn, I thought Rockstar would show RDR2


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

Rockstar never shows up to E3, also it would be the third game.

Are we not going to get any Resident Evil 2 information? Are we going to get RE7 before it?


----------



## Vault (Jun 14, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Rockstar never shows up to E3, also it would be the third game.
> 
> Are we not going to get any Resident Evil 2 information? Are we going to get RE7 before it?


Not really the first Red dead was revolver

Could be a 2nd Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2016)

Pokemon Sun and Moon info is going to be so cool. I went to the website and saw how they redesigned it. The new Zelda I think is going to look gorgeous.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

Also confirmed that people liked the Call of Duty trailer till they found out it was Call of Duty, at lest they are dedicated.

If they want to win over the fans, ditch the entire multiplayer for Infinite warfare, make it a singleplayer only. Sell Cod 4 separately, but make it free on the prepurchase of infinite Warfare. and include all the CoD 4 maps.

They would lose a lot of money, but at this point, CoD has made enough money that they can take a hit so they don't jeopardize the brand. Infinite Warfare literally has a tenth of the preorders of Black Ops 3 during the same period.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2016)

How long until Nintendo ?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> How long until Nintendo ?


----------



## Scud (Jun 14, 2016)

If I hear anything about the new Zelda having amiibo functionality, I'm out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2016)

I dunno, but there's something about the new Zelda that puts me off.

Inb4 The Legend of Skyrim


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2016)

Infinite warfare from the trailers alone looks better than the entire black ops line.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh thank god, I thought there would be no mastersword.


----------



## Scud (Jun 14, 2016)

The enemies they showed looked pretty lame. I hope the combat doesn't suck.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2016)

Man, Spidey's a dick, knocking over people's shit and breaking windows.

JJJ was right.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

Talking about Zygard, and the forms will appear in game.

Awesome, one more step into completing my dragonball team.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Zelda is looking nice. Finally got a name too.

And its funny how Nintendo Treehouse has more viewers despite these assholes not doing a conference.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah seriously. They don't need to do it to compete with Sony and Microsoft, we just want new games!!


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

Nintendo should just give up on console sand go the sega route. But they are to stubborn.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2016)

> Nintendo in 2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Nintendo should just give up on console sand go the sega route. But they are to stubborn.



Yup. Sadly they said if they are dropping out of the console market they are taking their IPs with them. smh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Zelda is looking nice. Finally got a name too.
> 
> And its funny how Nintendo Treehouse has more viewers despite these assholes not doing a conference.



Nintendo is in the scenario where they can't fuck up with their fans yet still somehow fuck up.

Which also brings up the point if their software sales would ever see a boost if they went third party.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Which also brings up the point if their software sales would ever see a boost if they went third party.



There is no question that Nintendo would sell a lot more games if they went third party.

Imagine Smash Bros popping up on Steam...


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Pokemon looks more refined too. Not bad.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Yup. Sadly they said if they are dropping out of the console market they are taking their IPs with them. smh



Got a source? That would be the dumbest thing ever, Nintendo can still make billions from just going multiplatform or just selling all the assets to sony and we finally get the merger 30 years in the making.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

Naruto said:


> There is no question that Nintendo would sell a lot more games if they went third party.
> 
> Imagine Smash Bros popping up on Steam...



Would it though? Nintendo fans buy the systems to play Nintendo games. Would non-Nintendo fans even give a shit outside the one or two novelty games like Smash as you said? I just don't see it. Nintendo sells the gimmick consoles to fund the low-selling niche passion projects Nintendo fans loves. Without that they wouldn't be able to afford that shit.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Would it though? Nintendo fans buy the system to play Nintendo games. Would non-Nintendo fans even give a shit outside the one or two novelty games like Smash as you said? I just don't see it. Nintendo sells the gimmick consoles to fund the low-selling niche passion projects Nintendo fans loves. Without that they wouldn't be able to afford that shit.



A lot of people are interested in the Mario Karts, Smashs, and games like Xenoblade Chronicles. I think they'll do well if they go third party and if they optimize their games well so even people (casuals) with newer non-gaming PCs could play their games. 

I think they might as well move third party if their consoles are gonna be on a consistent decline:


----------



## NO (Jun 14, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Zelda is looking nice. Finally got a name too.
> 
> And its funny how Nintendo Treehouse has more viewers despite these assholes not doing a conference.


How is this looking nice? The graphics look 2006 and this "game" looks like a Zelda: Link Goes Camping "game." How many years has Nintendo had to work on this game? This trailer looks like some shit they recorded after 3 months of development.

I'm baffled. Nintendo lowers the standard and people think Nintendo heightened it, lmfao.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

That's my point Kaitou; they'll sell the Smash and Marios, but without hardware sales other niche titles are simply fucked. Going the "SEGA" route is a horrible solution.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Would it though? Nintendo fans buy the systems to play Nintendo games. Would non-Nintendo fans even give a shit outside the one or two novelty games like Smash as you said? I just don't see it. Nintendo sells the gimmick consoles to fund the low-selling niche passion projects Nintendo fans loves. Without that they wouldn't be able to afford that shit.



The vast majority of players do NOT buy hardware for just a couple games. Hence, software sales should substantially increase if the availability of those games expands beyond Nintendo's platform.



kurisu said:


> they'll sell the Smash and Marios, but without hardware sales other niche titles are simply fucked



You're going to have to guide me through this one, man. What niche titles do you think sell more for being available in only one platform rather than all of them?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

They kind of ruined it. Battle Royale that is....Should of just done it as last man standing instead of first one out.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Would it though? Nintendo fans buy the systems to play Nintendo games. Would non-Nintendo fans even give a shit outside the one or two novelty games like Smash as you said? I just don't see it. Nintendo sells the gimmick consoles to fund the low-selling niche passion projects Nintendo fans loves. Without that they wouldn't be able to afford that shit.



Nintendo games constantly top the charts, if the games were on consoles people already have, of course they would see software sale increases. They don't make enough money on third party games to justify a console, they would see more profits going third party.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2016)

-Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild looks phenomenal. 
- Pokemon Sun and Moon gameplay. New features and changes. Change in battle interface. Lighting. Camera angles. Different, more accurate body sizes.
-Beautiful grill.
- It's not all new Pokemon but old Pokemon mixed. Fuck, a repeat of X and Y. 
- Yungoose censored. 
- Pikipek is savage! RIP Popplio.
Nice Treehouse.


----------



## NO (Jun 14, 2016)

Sauce said:


> -Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild looks phenomenal.


lmfao

I'm done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> lmfao
> 
> I'm done.


Were you not entertained?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2016)

no Metroid still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

Naruto said:


> The vast majority of players do NOT buy hardware for just a couple games. Hence, software sales should substantially increase if the availability of those games expands beyond Nintendo's platform.



Would it be substantial enough to make up for hardware sales? I really doubt it. Nintendo games are already a niche genre in the general scale. It falls flat compared to the abundance of shooters and open-world games.



Weiss said:


> no Metroid still



You poor soul.



Naruto said:


> You're going to have to guide me through this one, man. What niche titles do you think sell more for being available in only one platform rather than all of them?



Don't think you're getting my point. I'm saying hardware sales help Nintendo make up for niche titles and experimental IPs. Without the gimmicky Wii and DS Nintendo couldn't afford to fuck up with W101 and Splatoon. Going third party with an overall niche library basically means even less of a chance for F-Zero and Metroid.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> How is this looking nice? The graphics look 2006 and this "game" looks like a Zelda: Link Goes Camping "game." How many years has Nintendo had to work on this game? This trailer looks like some shit they recorded after 3 months of development.
> 
> I'm baffled. Nintendo lowers the standard and people think Nintendo heightened it, lmfao.



I....agree with this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stein (Jun 14, 2016)

this reminds me of that ep of the Simpsons where Homer and Lisa are in those hallucination baths.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Got a source? That would be the dumbest thing ever, Nintendo can still make billions from just going multiplatform or just selling all the assets to sony and we finally get the merger 30 years in the making.



Can't find anything at the moment. I swore I read that somewhere and didn't find it surprising due to how they are.



kurisu said:


> That's my point Kaitou; they'll sell the Smash and Marios, but without hardware sales other niche titles are simply fucked. Going the "SEGA" route is a horrible solution.



But thing is people gives more fucks about Nintendo titles than Sega titles. Even if it was just Smash or Mario Kart, that alone would make up their hardware sales, tbh. Let's not forget that people moved from Nintendo this gen because of the Wii U failed as a system, not really the games.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

I love the legend of Zelda games and I am optimistic over the new one, but I feel like other game developers are leaving Nintendo in the dust in terms of overall quality. I know going "HD" has been hard on nintendo as even last gen you needed to have huge development teams if you wished to release a game in a timely manner, I know Nintendo doesn't like big teams.

Without being able to release a major Mario or Zelda every 2-3 year, they really can't compete without other games, let alone keep a console line.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

This portion of the game made it look like it was played on a Wii.  It looks the same graphically as Skyward Sword.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> But thing is people gives more fucks about Nintendo titles than Sega titles. Even if it was just Smash or Mario Kart, that alone would make up their hardware sales, tbh. Let's not forget that people moved from Nintendo this gen because of the Wii U failed as a system, not really the games.



I just don't see the general pubic eating it up unless shit really goes insane which based on Nintendo's _recent_ track record I really doubt.


----------



## Stein (Jun 14, 2016)

Dammit Link, stop wielding your sword with the wrong hand.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

>right handed link

0/10 

Immersion ruined
Not lore friendly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I just don't see the general pubic eating it up unless shit really goes insane which based on Nintendo's track record I really doubt.



Might not mean much but my group of friends in another forum were like how it would be lit to have Mario Party on Steam. (10 sucked but that is besides the point.)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Might not mean much but my group of friends in another forum were like how it would be lit to have Mario Party on Steam. (10 sucked but that is besides the point.)



It'd be great for the fans sure, but I fear Nintendo's creativity and talent will be hindered by current publisher trends. Look at Konami, Capcom, and SEGA. As bad as Nintendo are atm I shrug to think of them becoming like those companies.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2016)

This is on WIIU ???


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> This is on WIIU ???



Nope. PS4 exclusive.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Would it be substantial enough to make up for hardware sales? I really doubt it. Nintendo games are already a niche genre in the general scale. It falls flat compared to the abundance of shooters and open-world games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think you understand that hardware sales scarcely ever make money for console manufacturers, Kurisu. The benefit of having your own platform is that you get 100% of profits for software YOU put out, and a percentage of all software from third party publishers.

So considering how poorly the Wii U is doing at the moment, there is no question that broadening the availability of ANY titles currently exclusive to that hardware would increase sales substantially.

But doing so is a monumental change in your company's strategy and would shape the expectations of your target audience for years to come. And I don't expect it to happen unless the NX also fails miserably.

And even then, it's still a huge maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 14, 2016)

Geralt of Nippon


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> It'd be great for the fans sure, but I fear Nintendo's creativity and talent will be hindered by current publisher trends. Look at Konami, Capcom, and SEGA. As bad as Nintendo are atm I shrug to think of them becoming like those companies.



Nintendo is too hard headed to adapt to current trends.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2016)

Not surprised IGN is shitting on Pokemon. Stupid mofos. Instead of getting caught on presentation speculate on the new features and chat about the confirmed ones. Also, the new Pokemon.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Nope. PS4 exclusive.



Yeah, got me scared for a minute.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Not surprised IGN is shitting on Pokemon. Stupid mofos. Instead of getting caught on presentation speculate on the new features and chat about the confirmed ones. Also, the new Pokemon.



What the fuck are they saying this time


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2016)

Hope Nintendo makes up for this lack of games with a Direct soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I don't think you understand that hardware sales scarcely ever make money for console manufacturers, Kurisu. The benefit of having your own platform is that you get 100% of profits for software YOU put out, and a percentage of all software from third party publishers.



You're right. But then there are special cases like the Wii and DS. And based on your point they're still making software money due to hardware sales.



> So considering how poorly the Wii U is doing at the moment, there is no question that broadening the availability of ANY titles currently exclusive to that hardware would increase sales substantially.



True. But think about how the Wii and DS sales helped Nintendo's ability to "afford to fuck up", giving us new ideas and IPs. How often do you see Triple A third parties try new stuff even when they're making a ton of money? Nintendo's position of "potentially striking gold" puts them and possibly their fans at a better position than them constantly following the industry's tired trends.

It's not necessarily the case if they went third party, sure. But it also doesn't guarantee them doing a wonderful job software-wise. I am strictly speaking as a fan of their software, as I hate their hardware as much as the next guy. But going fully software raises a lot of hurdles corporately and creatively.



> But doing so is a monumental change in your company's strategy and would shape the expectations of your target audience for years to come. And I don't expect it to happen unless the NX also fails miserably.
> 
> And even then, it's still a huge maybe.



We'll see. We know nothing of the NX which is concerning at this point since the console/hybrid/whatever is launching in 9 months.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

There is one thing about this Zelda, it looks like the best translation from Zelda 1 into 3d.

Also all those frame drops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2016)

This Zelda overworld and all you can do is beautiful.


----------



## Impact (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> lmfao
> 
> I'm done.



I couldn't agree with you more


----------



## lacey (Jun 14, 2016)

Sauce said:


> Not surprised IGN is shitting on Pokemon. Stupid mofos. Instead of getting caught on presentation speculate on the new features and chat about the confirmed ones. Also, the new Pokemon.


Have they complained about all the water though?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Naruto said:


> I don't think you understand that hardware sales scarcely ever make money for console manufacturers, Kurisu. The benefit of having your own platform is that you get 100% of profits for software YOU put out, and a percentage of all software from third party publishers.
> 
> So considering how poorly the Wii U is doing at the moment, there is no question that broadening the availability of ANY titles currently exclusive to that hardware would increase sales substantially.
> 
> ...



This 100%. Sony, Microsoft and Nintendo all take a lost with their hardware, its the games that make up for that loss. 

With Nintendo, the Wii U failed overall as a console, one of the reasons is that its a weak system which lead to their second problem—the lack of thid party. Yes, we only get Nintendo systems for their exclusives but it doesn't negate the fact that it's still a problem for their failure. 

People aren't gonna buy Wii Us but if their titles are available on PC or even PlayStation and Xbox, people are gonna be willing to buy the games anyway because they already have that platforms.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

BlazingInferno said:


> Hope Nintendo makes up for this lack of games with a Direct soon.



Showing only 5 games (with three tomorrow) and those three games are already out in Japan so they won't show anything new besides how they love to censor shit......Jesus Nintendo was ass this year. 

They need a Direct really soon to fix this disaster.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

Nintendo will never get decent third party support, the relationships they have formed with developers and publishers since the original NES will see to that. They can promise it all they want, that doesn't stop the fact that no 3rd party wants to work with Nintendo.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2016)

IGN geeking out so hard over Zelda. 

Game looks like one of the best in the series.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Showing only 5 games (with three tomorrow) and those three games are already out in Japan so they won't show anything new besides how they love to censor shit......Jesus Nintendo was ass this year.
> 
> They need a Direct really soon to fix this disaster.



Pretty disappointed with them smh


----------



## Indra (Jun 14, 2016)

Sony once again wins this year at E3.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2016)

Imo, this E3 so far is like a 7/10.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

at least Onimusha lives on in spirit


----------



## Indra (Jun 14, 2016)

^Fuck that gif 

Spiderman gave me chills.


----------



## Greidy (Jun 14, 2016)

Zelda game looking great.

Would prefer Twilight Princess-esque graphics tho.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2016)

Agents of Mayhem looks like so much fun.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh yeah.


----------



## EJ (Jun 14, 2016)

Does anyone think Sony will eventually own Nintendo? Wouldn't they take over the gaming community if that were to hypothetically happen?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

For once I don't mind collecting Happy Mean Toys. They legit look like high quality.


----------



## EJ (Jun 14, 2016)

Greidy said:


> Zelda game looking great.
> 
> Would prefer Twilight Princess-esque graphics tho.



Looks like a mixture of Twilight Princess and Wind Waker tbh.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

Squenix conference: 
Hrm, so a Final Fantasy XV Beat-em-up?  Hope it's not mobile.

Fucking BULLSHIT.  You only get it by pre-ordering Final Fantasy XV at EBGames/Gamestop


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah PS4 ! I hope it's good.

EDIT : FUCK YOU SQUARE !


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2016)

Gravity Rush 2 looks beautiful.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm expecting shit box art for North America...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand not complete shit but not as good as the Japanese box art.


----------



## NO (Jun 14, 2016)

2017 Zelda Game


2006 Zelda Game


What. The. Fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> 2017 Zelda Game
> 
> 
> 2006 Zelda Game
> ...



It's just different art styles, you may as well show Wind Waker and also go "what the fuck".


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah Twilight Princess looks awful and the new zelda has shit ton of bloom, I'm not seeing the comparison.


----------



## Sauce (Jun 14, 2016)

That's something Jay is struggling with. It's different art styles. Period.


----------



## NO (Jun 14, 2016)

Enclave said:


> It's just different art styles, you may as well show Wind Waker and also go "what the fuck".





Xiammes said:


> Yeah Twilight Princess looks awful and the new zelda has shit ton of bloom, I'm not seeing the comparison.





Sauce said:


> That's something Jay is struggling with. It's different art styles. Period.


I am just gonna ask you if Nintendo gave you two choices: 1. an SS-inspired low-quality "cartoon art" graphics for the new Zelda game

or

2. Unreal Engine 4-badass people-will-wank-to-this-for-years Twilight Princess inspired graphics for the new Zelda game.



You'd pick 2, you fucking liars. Nintendo knows what we want and they don't want to give us that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> 2017 Zelda Game
> 
> 
> 2006 Zelda Game
> ...



Yo, there's this thing called artstyles. 

Sure, it doesn't mean this one looks good. But that comparison is flawed.


----------



## NO (Jun 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Yo, there's this thing called artstyles.
> 
> Sure, it doesn't mean this one looks good. But that comparison is flawed.


What a stupid argument. If this new Zelda game was just a bunch of stick figures and line art, you'd defend it with "but art styles."

There's also something called effort and it doesn't excuse a terrible art style. They are not limited by hardware.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> I am just gonna ask you if Nintendo gave you two choices: 1. an SS-inspired low-quality "cartoon art" graphics for the new Zelda game
> 
> or
> 
> ...



They won't because it will take then 10 years to make it, Nintendo loves working in small teams and they aren't going to change that.

Also I prefer "cartoon art" mostly, its never going to look bad. Twilight princess looked good back in 2006, but its become the ugliest 3d zelda game by far now.


----------



## NO (Jun 14, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> They won't because it will take then 10 years to make it, Nintendo loves working in small teams and they aren't going to change that.
> 
> Also I prefer "cartoon art" mostly, its never going to look bad. Twilight princess looked good back in 2006, but its become the ugliest 3d zelda game by far now.


10 years for a game with high quality graphics > 5 years for a Skyward Sword spinoff.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> 10 years for a game with high quality graphics > 5 years for a Skyward Sword spinoff.



10 years is 2 console generations, no one is going to do that, let alone nintendo. Also a high chance the graphics will be dated by the time its released.

The new game looks fine graphically, I don't know why you are bitching about graphics in a Wii-U game of all things. It certainly looks a lot better then Twilight Princess if that's what you are using as a benchmark.


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> I am just gonna ask you if Nintendo gave you two choices: 1. an SS-inspired low-quality "cartoon art" graphics for the new Zelda game
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Oh my god you're one of those people.

"THE BLADES MUST BLEED FUCK THIS CARTOON SHIT"


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

heh this still gets me


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2016)

Simon said:


> Oh my god you're one of those people.
> 
> "THE BLADES MUST BLEED FUCK THIS CARTOON SHIT"



Nah, he's one of those people who would praise a game for ultra-high quality graphics and say the game is "good", yet the actual gameplay would amount to Middle Ages sewage waste.

Toby Fox did Undertale in a graphic style similar to Earthbound, yet that blows many modern games out of the water.  

It's about the quality of the game, not how high-end the graphics are.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> What a stupid argument. If this new Zelda game was just a bunch of stick figures and line art, you'd defend it with "but art styles."
> 
> There's also something called effort and it doesn't excuse a terrible art style. They are not limited by hardware.



Read my fucking post. I don't have time to deal with this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2016)

This section really needs the "Dumb" post rating back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

every section needs the dumb rating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NO (Jun 14, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> 10 years is 2 console generations, no one is going to do that, let alone nintendo. Also a high chance the graphics will be dated by the time its released.
> 
> The new game looks fine graphically, I don't know why you are bitching about graphics in a Wii-U game of all things. It certainly looks a lot better then Twilight Princess if that's what you are using as a benchmark.


The Wii-U is a very capable machine. Check out how they converted Arkham City.


Catalyst75 said:


> Nah, he's one of those people who would praise a game for ultra-high quality graphics and say the game is "good", yet the actual gameplay would amount to Middle Ages sewage waste.


Nah, that's a pretty dishonest accusation given my track record.


Catalyst75 said:


> It's about the quality of the game, not how high-end the graphics are.


Actually, it's about the quality of the game, which includes graphics.  If you don't care about graphics, go play some computer science games. They're far better than E3 productions. Peace.



kurisu said:


> Read my fucking post. I don't have time to deal with this.


People have already said it many times: a low-effort art style is still a low-effort art style.  By the way, if you are getting sensitive over such a simple conversation, leave this section.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> The Wii-U is a very capable machine. Check out how they converted Arkham City.



Oh hey, it can play a five year-old game. Niiiice.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2016)

well it is almost 4 years old


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> Actually, it's about the quality of the game, which includes graphics.  If you don't care about graphics, go play some computer science games.



Ha!

A game could have the best graphics money can buy, but it could have dirt poor story, sewage waste levels of gameplay, and you'd still probably call that game better than LoZ: Breath of the Wild solely on the principle of *A DIFFERENT ART-STYLE.
*
The graphics of Breath of the Wild are not terrible by any means.  In fact, I'd say they are an improvement from the game-play perspective, because the gritty hyper-realism you want would restrict design choices.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Hrm, so a Final Fantasy XV Beat-em-up?  Hope it's not mobile.
> 
> Fucking BULLSHIT.  You only get it by pre-ordering Final Fantasy XV at EBGames/Gamestop



As someone who pre-ordered the CE, Square Enix can just go ahead and drink bleach for that shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> People have already said it many times: a low-effort art style is still a low-effort art style.  By the way, if you are getting sensitive over such a simple conversation, leave this section.



You assumed I'd defend or am defending the game without even considering what I said. So like I said, either read the fucking the post and comprehend it or don't bother replying to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2016)

So what has SE disappointed me with this year?


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Jun 14, 2016)

I just want more kingdom hearts information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2016)

For anyone who cares Polygon (Guh...) interviewed BioWare about some Andromeda info.

()

Cliffnotes:

- While Shepard's story was about a man (or woman) starting a hero and becoming a legend, Ryder's will be about a woman (or man) actually becoming a hero
- They wanted a younger cast of characters that were "green" but not clueless ("herp derp what's a gun?")
- Ryder is a "fish out of water," a human in a place where there are no humans (and in some cases humans aren't wanted)
- Mentions of you being the "alien," and the "hero's journey"
- It's "fair" to say it's a more personal story than the original trilogy but is still very much Mass Effect with "grand-scale of space"
- There are "strong ties" to the original trilogy but it's not hinged on it, taking place hundreds of year in the future from ME3, folks will be able to jump in without knowledge of "Shepards or reeapers."
- Going back to the Mako was "non-controversial" in-house, goes hand-in-hand with Andromeda's heavy focus on exploration
- Don't expect the mysterious online component to have an impact on the main story
- They want to create more "positive ties" between the two components (the main campaign and an online component)
- Moving on to a new galaxy and away from Shepard was a conscious decision to "recapture the unknowns," the sense of experiencing everything for the first time for both new players and veterans

Take of it what you will.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2016)

Some gif goodness.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 14, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> Some gif goodness.



All accurate


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 14, 2016)

E3 2019

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2016)

They're still showing fuckin Zelda?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2016)

This trailer is comfy


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

I think they're about to announce the Dragon Quest Builders demo for NA.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2016)

soooooo no chance of DMC5 anymore ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

Weiss said:


> soooooo no chance of DMC5 anymore ?


With how Capcom handling their shit, might be a blessing.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow, Dragon Quest Builders looks nice and that Dragon Quest music really suits the genre.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Wow, Dragon Quest Builders looks nice and that Dragon Quest music really suits the genre.



Played the Japanese version. It's a dope. Better than Minecraft, imo, but that's just me being biased since I love Dragon Quest.

Also:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Played the Japanese version. It's a dope. Better than Minecraft, imo, but that's just me being biased since I love Dragon Quest.
> 
> Also:



Oh, yeah you can probably take anything I say with regards to Dragon Quest with a massive asterix next to it to signify that I'm a MASSIVE fanboy of the series 

Many of you know I'm a HUGE Kingdom Hearts fan?  Yeah, that series has nothing on Dragon Quest inside the cockles of my heart.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Oh, yeah you can probably take anything I say with regards to Dragon Quest with a massive asterix next to it to signify that I'm a MASSIVE fanboy of the series
> 
> Many of you know I'm a HUGE Kingdom Hearts fan?  Yeah, that series has nothing on Dragon Quest inside the cockles of my heart.



I think I told you in the PS4 thread that I got the Metal Slime PS4 right? I wanted to the the DQB Vita to match it but had other priorities. I got the Persona 4 DAN one though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2016)

So would ya say while it was a step back from last year it was still an enjoyable E3?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> I think I told you in the PS4 thread that I got the Metal Slime PS4 right? I wanted to the the DQB Vita to match it but had other priorities. I got the Persona 4 DAN one though.



Yeah, I'd totally have the Metal Slime PS4 as well but I had family priorities to deal with instead, had to settle for my launch PS4.


----------



## NO (Jun 14, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> Ha!
> 
> A game could have the best graphics money can buy, but it could have dirt poor story, sewage waste levels of gameplay, and you'd still probably call that game better than LoZ: Breath of the Wild solely on the principle of *A DIFFERENT ART-STYLE.
> *
> The graphics of Breath of the Wild are not terrible by any means.  In fact, I'd say they are an improvement from the game-play perspective, because the gritty hyper-realism you want would restrict design choices.


I mean, that's not what I'd call that game. I'd call it a shitty game with amazing graphics.

The Zelda game we deserve is not the one Nintendo keeps shelling out every 5 years. They are capable of far better, that's my point.


kurisu said:


> You assumed I'd defend or am defending the game without even considering what I said. So like I said, either read the fucking the post and comprehend it or don't bother replying to me.


That's not how it works with me. I didn't ask you to converse with me: you invited yourself into this discussion. I don't really care about your opinion anymore, but for future reference, if you agree with someone, then drop the passive aggression.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> The Zelda game we deserve is not the one Nintendo keeps shelling out every 5 years. They are capable of far better, that's my point.



And that's the thing: you aren't telling us what you think they could do "Far better" outside of complaining about the graphics.  The gameplay so far is phenomenal.  The world is amazing, and its size is one I would argue is the size of MMO overworlds.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

October 11th is the release date for Dragon Quest Builders in North America.  No word on the demo though


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2016)

Superman said:


> So would ya say while it was a step back from last year it was still an enjoyable E3?


I enjoyed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Superman said:


> So would ya say while it was a step back from last year it was still an enjoyable E3?



Definitely. We got a lot great titles such as
-Spider-Man 
-Detroit Become Human 
-Horizon Zero Dawn
-Crash Bandicoot Remastered 
-God of War
-The Last Guardian (release date)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 14, 2016)

Enclave said:


> October 11th is the release date for Dragon Quest Builders in North America.  No word on the demo though



Hopefully we get one in English. Would be a lot of help since the game is text heavy.

I'm also enjoying Dragon Quest Heroes 2, btw. Gonnna double dip when the NA version comes out on PC. I'm actually hoping for a PC version of Dragon Quest Builders as well.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

Yeah, I avoid the Japanese versions of the games when at all possible.  I feel it takes away a bit of the magic I feel when I get to play it in English.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Yeah, I avoid the Japanese versions of the games when at all possible.  I feel it takes away a bit of the magic I feel when I get to play it in English.



Except when the localization team cuts out over half the game

(cough)Treehouse(cough)


----------



## Lance (Jun 14, 2016)

Enclave said:


> Yeah, I avoid the Japanese versions of the games when at all possible.  I feel it takes away a bit of the magic I feel when I get to play it in English.



I never do this. So much missed content. Fuck western world..


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

Lance said:


> I never do this. So much missed content. Fuck western world..



I'd miss a hell of a lot more if I played the Japanese games since the amount of Japanese I can read is exceedingly small and beyond rudimentary.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2016)

Then invest in fan translations and shit. Did your parents not have the Fire Emblem lecture with you?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 14, 2016)

Ive never ever played a Zelda game 

and I even own a Wii

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 14, 2016)

@Jubilee: lmao


----------



## NO (Jun 14, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> And that's the thing: you aren't telling us what you think they could do "Far better" outside of complaining about the graphics.  The gameplay so far is phenomenal.  The world is amazing, and its size is one I would argue is the size of MMO overworlds.


Well, since we're nitpicking, not sure how you concluded that the gameplay is phenomenal based on that trailer. The only thing you can truly and accurately judge is the art and graphics, based on that trailer...which is why I criticized it.

I loved Skyward Sword, Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, etc. I don't need to tell them how to make good gameplay or a good story - they're doing just fine in that respect. I didn't like SS's graphics, but I _guess_ they were limited by hardware and once I was immersed into the game, the graphics were actually okay - much like Wind Waker once you were immersed into it.

There is hardly a hardware limitation today. No time frame limitation. They don't have deadlines on 3D Zelda games. They just kind've release them when they're ready, lol.

Yes, I could get immersed into this 2017 Zelda game's lazy art style and just disregard it, or I could decide to not lower my standard and ask for an artistically high quality product. That is your issue, your standard is "oh, I don't give a darn, whatever Nintendo feels is best is what I like."

But for me, it's the next-gen, where's the next-gen graphics? Don't answer that question with that "lol you only care about graphics" BS. It is a legitimate question.


----------



## God (Jun 14, 2016)

No one gives a fuck about dragon quest outside glorious Nippon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

jayjay³² said:


> That's not how it works with me. I didn't ask you to converse with me: you invited yourself into this discussion. I don't really care about your opinion anymore, but for future reference, if you agree with someone, then drop the passive aggression.



I didn't agree with you. You still have zero clue that my one and only single point was that your comparison was flawed and that I mentioned that I don't necessarily think the game looks good just to avoid you making my own opinions for me, but it's good to know you're a pain to debate with. If you wanted to drop an opinion and leave without a back and forth you could have just said so. I was never passive, I've been clear and direct with you from the get go, you're the one that assumed shit.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Then invest in fan translations and shit. Did your parents not have the Fire Emblem lecture with you?



Lol, I have been doing that for many, many years.  I've gotten to the point where I don't have the time to slowly go through a game with a translation next to me and constantly referencing it when there's text I need or want to read.  If I can't patch it to English or have an official English translation?  I'm not going to play it, not anymore.

Hell, that's how I went through Dragon Quest V for the first time, also Final Fantasy II, III, Dragon Quest VI, Ranma 1/2 Akanekodan and many other RPGs.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2016)

Reminder that somebody at Nintendo was paid money to turn THIS:

...into THIS:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 14, 2016)

Cubey said:


> No one gives a fuck about dragon quest outside glorious Nippon


Or Togashi.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2016)

kurisu said:


> If you wanted to drop an opinion and leave without a back and forth you could have just said so. I was never passive, I've been clear and direct with you from the get go, you're the one that assumed shit.



Honestly, wanting to drop an opinion in a public forum without someone saying something is flawed fundamentally.

Not that I care all that much, i just got here, but from what I'm reading, his post was kinda doomed from the start if that was honestly his intention.

But, fuck all *that* irrelevant shit. GUYS! I JUST SAW THE SONY CONFERENCE THIS AFTERNOON! THE HYPE!
Zero Dawn looks soooo damn good.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2016)

Patchouli said:


> This trailer is comfy


What is Jayjay complaining about, the game looks amazing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2016)

Apparently the "hundreds of years" thing for Mass Effect: Andromeda seemed to be a misunderstanding from saying that Andromeda is "hundreds of light-years" from the Milky Way, but Flynn and Walters did also say one can suspect it takes place "quite some time later."


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2016)

Canute87 said:


> What is Jayjay complaining about, the game looks amazing.



Frankly I feel like the models of Link and the horses could use some work, and the aliasing kinda muddies things a bit.

The lighting, detail and overall scale (the game looks FUCKING HUGE) of the world itself is pretty impressive, tho. Really a treat for the eyes, IMO. I dunno, I guess I'd be more inclined to see his side of the story if I wasn't so into this aesthetic.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Definitely. We got a lot great titles such as
> -Spider-Man
> -Detroit Become Human
> -Horizon Zero Dawn
> ...


God of War is the only game that list I absolutely don't give a darn about. Unlikeable character + dank QTE execution moves... never cared for this game after GoW2.



Jubilee said:


> Apparently the "hundreds of years" thing for Mass Effect: Andromeda seemed to be a misunderstanding from saying that Andromeda is "hundreds of light-years" from the Milky Way, but Flynn and Walters did also say one can suspect it takes place "quite some time later."


All we can tell is that it's definitely the sequel to ME3. Andromeda galaxy colonization never happened during the first three ME timeline.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2016)

And because they said it's post-ME3.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> And because they said it's post-ME3.


Which makes ME3's ending even more laughable. Bioware has no idea what to do with the writing of this series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2016)

Overall it was a good E3. Lots of good shit, some bad. Mostly I don't care about, but it's there for everyone. Most of the stuff I liked I already knew about and was going to buy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

Capcom's RE7 "fakeout" almost ruined everything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Reminder that somebody at Nintendo was paid money to turn THIS:
> 
> ...into THIS:



I'd like some context but I'm afraid of the answer.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I'd like some context but I'm afraid of the answer.



There is no context necessary.

The top video shows the C-level support conversation between those characters as seen in the original Japanese version of the game.

The bottom video shows the C-level support conversation between those characters as seen in the English localization of the game as done by Treehouse.

Just one of many examples of their wonderful localization job









And my personal favorite...



Sauce.

There are much more extensive and detailed examples of how much they removed and changed here, including turning eight out of ten "marriages" into "just friends" in the localization for Soleil for example.

So remember folks, when people complain about the American version of Fire Emblem - THIS is what they're talking about, not the "petting game." 

EDIT: Actually forgot two perfect ones -

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2016)

I skimmed through the post because I'm playing the game now, but holy shit that's embarrassing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

kurisu said:


> I skimmed through the post because I'm playing the game now, but holy shit that's embarrassing.



Thankfully damage control was strong and they had folks like Jim Sterling and Patrick Klepek rushing to defend the the localization and wave it off as angry "GamerGaters"


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2016)

the translations might be terrible but this is great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2016)

Sounds like a Sonic line from the early 2000's.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm honestly super into that type of shit, so it probably wouldn't stave off my purchases too much if history would repeat itself.

Still, I hope it doesn't. If for no other reason than to not piss people off. Companies are just starting to get good at the whole "bring Japanese shit to the west even though we're deathly afraid won't sell" thing. I'd hate for it to slow down again because of them scaring away the core base in an attempt to broaden appeal. I feel like Mirage Sessions is the worst offender recently. Regular consumers won't buy it because it's the weebiest shit, and the only people that would throw money at it get scared off by the needless censorship.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2016)

E3 2016 Previsions Drinking Game. Sill fairly accurate



No, don't do this.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I'm honestly super into that type of shit, so it probably wouldn't stave off my purchases too much if history would repeat itself.



You're super into removing over half the game content and changing dialogue ans character personalities to push political agendas, and then major gaming publications being paid to sweep the truth under the rug?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2016)

The game I'm really keeping an eye on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zensuki (Jun 15, 2016)

Was a good E3. Not as crazy as last year but still great.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2016)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The game I'm really keeping an eye on.


looks like borderlands mixed with Jet Force Gemini


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> You're super into removing over half the game content and changing dialogue ans character personalities to push political agendas, and then major gaming publications being paid to sweep the truth under the rug?



Well, no, I was more talking about the hokey dialogue and maymays.

I don't follow the game all that much tho, other than some dialogue what was removed. What kinda agenda was being pushed?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2016)

Naruto said:


>



Prepare to rupee


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

Tagging this to spare folks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not just some dialogue - only roughly 40% of dialogue was translated, the rest scrapped (if I recall the numbers correctly there was around 3,200 spoken lines in the Japanese version - only around 1,300 for the English). Marriages were cut for certain characters to make it so that they are expressly gay (note: What they did didn't even change or undo the mechanic, as characters can only have one S Support - that is the character that is romanced, etc. What was done with most was that the dialogue was rewritten so that the characters peak their relationship at being best friends or in one hilarious case "sleepover buddies" (and no, it's not innuendo) with no future culmination such as the actual marriage and children etc. However the game still registers this as the S Support, so if you don't know about this before hand, the person you're trying to bang will end up your drinking buddy and you're forever alone. In some cases, this actually resulted in characters where being friendzoned is literally the only ending they can get).

Dialogue was rewritten to change a nice conversation about the weather or a battle into a man body-shaming a woman so she could retort with typically over-exaggerative "I'm a strong woman who doesn't need a man" rhetoric. A female character asking another for advice on looking more attractive and improving her body shape was changed to asking advice on making her "more interesting." Swimsuit outfits were replaced with towels for "modesty" (even part of the in-game description). One female character was changed from a soft-spoken and quiet individual into a loud-mouth who makes everything about gender. Just to name a few. Alison Rapp, formerly of Treehouse, flat-out stated that the Treehouse localization was rewritten with the goal of addressing inequalities for women, sex workers, furries, and homosexual relationships that they felt should have been addressed in the game but were not.

It was such  a swept-under-the-rug concern that a fellow translator and localizer who is working for Nintendo had to try and spread the word:


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 15, 2016)

Where's the Horizon Zero Dawn thread?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2016)

Fucking shame about that Waifu-Amie. Game is fun, sucks that I'm playing a gimped version.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Tagging this to spare folks.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ahh, that makes sense. Yeah, I can see how that'd be annoying.
I don't really mind their purpose for doing what they did, but yeah to do it in such a hamfisted and poorly executed way just adds to the problem.

The more time that passes, the more I'm convinced that last year's little debacle literally had no purpose, because now all it's causing needless animosity (the last thing VGC needs) and forced stuff like this.



BlazingInferno said:


> Where's the Horizon Zero Dawn thread?



It fell down 5 pages for some reason.
I just bumped it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Ahh, that makes sense. Yeah, I can see how that'd be annoying.
> I don't really mind their purpose for doing what they did, but yeah to do it in such a hamfisted and poorly executed way just adds to the problem.
> 
> The more time that passes, the more I'm convinced that last year's little debacle literally had no purpose, because now all it's causing needless animosity (the last thing VGC needs) and forced stuff like this.



I think it's one thing if you're a creator and changing your own creation, or making something new, to afix to your personal guidelines and beliefs. Whatever. But this is taking somebody else's work and telling them, "No, no, no, this is ALL wrong, here let me fix it for you."


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2016)

It's honestly case by case, IMO.

It can be argued that Sakamoto did the same thing, and he's still catching flack for it, and he should because it was dumb and stupid, but y'know still, it isn't uniform. I subscribe to the notion that execution and context is infinitely more important than just the concept. If their desire for better representation and dialogue that the JP ver didn't provide wasn't such a Roman Reigns push, i feel like it would be better received.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 15, 2016)

Wish Nintendo actually had a conference instead of this shit. Nintendo E3 2010 was lit. 

Now we gotta settle for Treehouse BS.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2016)

I'd agree if they had anything worthwhile to show, which they clearly didn't. 

They're banking on Pokeman and Legend of Link to tide consumers over while they scramble to try to figure out what the NX is before release.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> Wish Nintendo actually had a conference instead of this shit. Nintendo E3 2010 was lit.
> 
> Now we gotta settle for Treehouse BS.



Why have a conference with nothing to show? 



Shirker said:


> It's honestly case by case, IMO.
> 
> It can be argued that Sakamoto did the same thing, and he's still catching flack for it, and he should because it was dumb and stupid, but y'know still, it isn't uniform. I subscribe to the notion that execution and context is infinitely more important than just the concept. If their desire for better representation and dialogue that the JP ver didn't provide wasn't such a Roman Reigns push, i feel like it would be better received.



Sorry, I don't buy this concept that a localizer whose job is to just make sure it makes sense gets to dictate what an artist's vision should be. It didn't represent those issues because the game wasn't made to, and it's not up to someone to project their own personal opinions into something that isn't even theirs and get to release it as "official."


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 15, 2016)

What you guys say is true but at the same time this Treehouse shit is ZzzzzzzzzzzzzZzz


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

Then just imagine how boring a Nintendo CONFERENCE would've been.

It would've been an unmitigated disaster.


----------



## God (Jun 15, 2016)

Best part of e3 was the song kojima used in his trailer.



Deathbringerpt said:


> The game I'm really keeping an eye on.



How did I miss this? This looks pretty good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 15, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> I think it's one thing if you're a creator and changing your own creation, or making something new, to afix to your personal guidelines and beliefs. Whatever. But this is taking somebody else's work and telling them, "No, no, no, this is ALL wrong, here let me fix it for you."



Which is what this censorship is all about anyways. If it's not the translators, it's the publishers/devs themselves because they're scared of the backlash.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Sorry, I don't buy this concept that a localizer whose job is to just make sure it makes sense gets to dictate what an artist's vision should be. It didn't represent those issues because the game wasn't made to, and it's not up to someone to project their own personal opinions into something that isn't even theirs and get to release it as "official."



Eh, it's fine man, I get it.



Jubilee said:


> Then just imagine how boring a Nintendo CONFERENCE would've been.
> 
> It would've been an unmitigated disaster.



Honest question: would it've had a chance of being worse than their 2008 conference?
I feel like it would've. And that scares me....


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Best part of e3 was the song kojima used in his trailer.



That and the grimdark "Go Tell Aunt Rodie" remix in the RE7 trailer are gonna be stuck in my head for a pretty long while


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

Let's hope Capcom can still save RE7.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

But let's be real - game of show was Watch Dogs 2 by a mile.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2016)

The World said:


> the translations might be terrible but this is great



YO this is amazing


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2016)

Shirker said:


> I'd agree if they had anything worthwhile to show, which they clearly didn't.
> 
> They're banking on Pokeman and Legend of Link to tide consumers over while they scramble to try to figure out what the NX is before release.



They need games, killer apps. More 3rd party stuff. 

I could care less about their machine specs. Games sell consoles.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 15, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> But let's be real - game of show was Watch Dogs 2 by a mile.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Let's hope Capcom can still save RE7.



As far as I'm concerned, the demo was a borefest. Gameplay was shit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

Yagami1211 said:


> As far as I'm concerned, the demo was a borefest. Gameplay was shit.



They're claiming now that what's in the demo is not in the game and that "everything will come together" or some such for those folks (read: Literally everyone) who don't understand how this is like Resident Evil.

I can't help but blame everyone but me for Outlast Evil 7: The Dark Descent into Silent Hills Lite.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 15, 2016)

Amusing anecdote time.

While I was just as in the dark as everyone else when they were showing the gameplay, once "The Tape" started playing, I knew that it'd be something RE related. How? The voice acting. I'm pretty sure the VA playing the dude in the tape does anime. 

The song that played afterwards just confirmed it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

Too bad none of that is in the actual game though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 15, 2016)

RE6 had some problems, but the gameplay is a step in the right direction. The story was average though.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 15, 2016)

I saw the treehouse video was like 7 hours long and thought fuck that, googled link and pokemon job done I feel sorry for the people that sat there and watched the whole thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

This does not make me feel any better about RE7.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

This is all you need to know about E3.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> They're claiming now that what's in the demo is not in the game and that "everything will come together" or some such for those folks (read: Literally everyone) who don't understand how this is like Resident Evil.
> 
> I can't help but blame everyone but me for Outlast Evil 7: The Dark Descent into Silent Hills Lite.


I'd rather have that than Call of Rainbow Battlefield Evil 78910


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 15, 2016)

Welp, I'm not sure if this game was live on stream, but I did saw someone play Shantae: Half-Genie Hero.
I was extremely impressed about how the game turned out so far. The graphics (which is made with Vector Graphics) was amazing (I loved the whole 2D platform game with 3D background), and the gameplay is good so far (same as the first 2 games; dance to transform into an Animal). Granted, I still believe that Pirate's Curse was the best game of the series, and I had the most fun out of it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 15, 2016)

FF12 HD Gameplay


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 15, 2016)

Every time I think Capcom can't possibly ruin Resident Evil even more, they somehow find a way to do it.

Anyway, I can't stand first person cameras so I lost interest the moment they said the game is like that.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2016)

The World said:


> I'd rather have that than Call of Rainbow Battlefield Evil 78910



How about neither, like Revelations 2 did? I know, people seem confused about this notion, I guess they think there's only two kinds of games in the entire world?

But enjoy your equally unscary walking simulator with no story, especially when they turn REmake 2 into that.


----------



## Mako (Jun 15, 2016)

My hopes and dreams for Sleeping Dogs 2 are destroyed once again.

Is it really true that Rockstar had a Red Dead 2 trailer ready for E3 or is the internet feeding me lies? shit. nevermind.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2016)

Onyx Darkmatter said:


> Welp, I'm not sure if this game was live on stream, but I did saw someone play Shantae: Half-Genie Hero.
> I was extremely impressed about how the game turned out so far. The graphics (which is made with Vector Graphics) was amazing (I loved the whole 2D platform game with 3D background), and the gameplay is good so far (same as the first 2 games; dance to transform into an Animal). Granted, I still believe that Pirate's Curse was the best game of the series, and I had the most fun out of it.


Can't wait for Shantaeeeeeee


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 15, 2016)

blakstealth said:


> Can't wait for Shantaeeeeeee


Can't wait for September either, I'm definitely going to have fun playing the game.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> How about neither, like Revelations 2 did? I know, people seem confused about this notion, I guess they think there's only two kinds of games in the entire world?



There's also the possibility that one might find enjoyment in it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2016)

For that matter people found enjoyment in Call of Biohazard.

Doesn't change the fact that it's no more "Resident Evil-y" than that.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2016)

*grunts*
I begrudgingly give you that one.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2016)

Krory wins again.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2016)

Wait, you're Krory? You changed your name recently?

Gahdammit, now I feel _*worse*_.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 16, 2016)

Korky has the most obvious name changes, c'mon.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2016)

I haven't bumped around here in a while because it's been dead af until a couple days ago.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 16, 2016)

E3 is a pretty magical time of year.


----------



## Mako (Jun 16, 2016)

It's usually Krory if: there's a bigass avatar of Lara Croft, Claire Redfield, or another qt girl.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## scerpers (Jun 16, 2016)

man. lack luster e3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2016)

It's like Capcom wont rest until Resident Evil is a middle aged man with an identity crisis forever doomed and gloomed into thinking that nobody likes him no matter what he does.



Shirker said:


> Wait, you're Krory? You changed your name recently?
> 
> Gahdammit, now I feel _*worse*_.



You have shamed this section. Time for seppuku. 



scerpers said:


> man. lack luster e3



Really? I thought it at least had something for everyone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2016)

Well damn. Blocking sounds like heavy work, but the game rewards you for it which is neat.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2016)

that Norman Feetus shit was so ahead of its time

want to suck Kojimas dick for that

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2016)

scerpers said:


> man. lack luster e3


It's a really weird time for video games


----------



## Atlas (Jun 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


> that Norman Feetus shit was so ahead of its time
> 
> want to suck Kojimas dick for that



I'm still speechless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jun 16, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Well damn. Blocking sounds like heavy work, but the game rewards you for it which is neat.



The hell is thing on his face? Is that supposed to be a beard?


----------



## Naruto (Jun 16, 2016)

Kaitou said:


> FF12 HD Gameplay



It looks literally the same, Square never fails to disappoint.

Guess I'll go back to emulating it at 4k resolution with ENB and ambient occlusion


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2016)

> 1. It's Not a Reboot
> Title aside, it's possible to play Resident Evil 7 and not realise it's the latest entry in the long-running horror series. But Resident Evil 7 isn't a reboot, either. Confused?
> 
> Here's how Masachika Kawata, the game's producer, explained it to me:
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 16, 2016)

Cubey said:


> The hell is thing on his face? Is that supposed to be a beard?



Watch what you say about Hagrid.


----------



## Simon (Jun 16, 2016)

This gets me excited for the PSVR

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2016)

For anyone that doesn't know about this game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 16, 2016)

In honor of the Bethesda screamer:





GOTY

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Wait, you're Krory? You changed your name recently?
> 
> Gahdammit, now I feel _*worse*_.



>Hyping Mass Effect
>Makes threads for Telltale games nobody else cares about
>Rips on Sony and David Cage
>Defends RE6

Who the fuck else would I be?


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2016)

Interview with Aaron Flynn about Mass Effect: Andromeda.

Cliffnotes:

-Little was shown in favor of EA focusing on other things, as ME: A still has quite some time to come out to show things off
-Everything shown in the trailer is right from the game, none of it was "made by CG or anything like that"
-A lot of folks that worked on the original Trilogy have moved on to a new IP in BioWare, so a lot of new leads were trained for Andromeda
-Admits there were "tensions" at the studio, saying when you do "something big and ambitious" it's going to happen and that whatever their team might feel about getting it done, it _will_ get done and be amazing
-GameSpot brings up a rumor that gameplay features were stripped out to meet release date - Flynn says he hadn't heard of that but it's untrue, but they've had modest changes (nothing radical) and that the emphasis on free-form exploration is still there and "grounded in the mechanics"
-Flynn says he's pretty confident they'll make the early 2017 deadline, and says that EA has been very supportive as have DICE and Visceral as veteran users of the Frostbite engine which they're using for the first time
-Says the toughest thing to hear is that fans are nervous, but it's sobering and they're eager to calm those concerns
-Says there's a "trick there" to the reveal of Ryder at the end but he can't talk about it, but yes, that's the female protag
-Both main characters are ready to view, but they felt they should balance it since the first trilogy focused on a male
-Sort of dances around whether Andromeda will be a start of a new trilogy
-Needless to say, the reaction to Mass Effect 3 (namely it's ending) was hugely depressing - says that releasing the alternate ending was an "incredibly cathartic moment for the studio."


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2016)

As it turns out, Reddit IS good for something. A list of info from various sources through E3 on Andromeda. I'll try to sum up what I didn't already cover.

-Characters are a huge focus - Frostbite allows them to make more detailed characters
-Dialogue system will be familiar but they want to push the envelope with new mechanics
-There will be an "evolution" of the morality system
-Ryder's family ties into the storyline
-Goal of the game is to move forward, but there will be callbacks
-Development is in the final stretch, but they only want to show stuff that's finished and polished
-Mako is the only vehicle in the game
-RPG elements are still there
-There will be "loyalty" missions and new ways to get to know companions
-Multiplayer will be similar to ME3's but with more freedom, dynamic gameplay, and "chaos"
-More customization than ever before - you can "own" your enviroments
-Andromeda is their biggest game, and exploration is a major factor similar to what they tried to do in ME1
-Planets will essentially have one biome, inspired by planets from things like Star Wars
-Different ways to interact with races of Andromeda - diplomacy, aggression, combat
-Order you do quests/talk to people may also influence the opinion of you and humanity
-You can choose male/female but they want to go a little bit further, more details to come
-Female Ryder isn't exactly the default face. There is a bito f a twist this time around but they can't say more yet
-Protag's role will be vast, as their goal is to find a new home for humanity and other races accompanying them
-There will be references to the trilogy, but not so much as to flood new players
-The way the translators will understand languages of Andromeda species will be explained
-The trip to Andromeda has taken a really long time (hundreds of years)
-Game draws parallels to today's space exploration advancement/themes
-N7 character has nothing to do with Shepard
-New species, some old, some completely mysterious
-Your choices will affect the other species in Andromeda
-Planetary exploration is essentially the same mechanic as ME1 but MUCH bigger/better with more freedom
-More to the Tempest than meets the eye
-The "Ark" is a huge part of the story, not just where Ryder wakes up
-There is a sense of continuity despite starting fresh
-Andromeda is story/characters first, then with a large focus on seamless loading and exploration
-Frostbite has forced them to rebuild everything
-Same-sex romances are still there
-Info about collector's edition to come this fall
-PC hardware requirements similar to Battlefront and Inquisition as it's the same engine
-Codex entries will be detailed and in-depth
-Armor/Prop referenes should be coming soon
-Twist of Andromeda is that you have no right to be where you are
-Team is trying to blend cinematic, linear missions of before with a richer open-world experience. "We don't want you to feel like you've landed on the planet with one objective and then leave the planet. We want you to spend some time there."
-Game is bigger ine very way
-Bioware wants us to guess, scour for clues, keep us hungry for details
-BioWare are determined to nail the ending this time
-"I think it's fair to say we are very sensitive on the project about our ending. And there's a lot of internal focus testing on it as well. That's probably something we're more aware of and we're paying more attention to for sure. It's changed in that regard."

So this seems to indicate that the species like Krogan and Asari have no place in Andromeda and are in the same boat as well? Interesting. And the toying with the Ryder character, how there's a twist in the male/female thing? Transgender? Not exactly human (android, etc.)? But then what about Ryder's family? Also actual confirmation that the game does, in fact, take place centuries AFTER ME3, not just lightyears away.


----------



## God (Jun 16, 2016)

My list so far:

Dishonored
Horizon
NieR
Battlefield (tentative)
Recore (tentative)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2016)

Andromeda and KH2.8 are the only guaranteed buys I saw, but there were a couple other games of potential interest


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 16, 2016)

look at those children

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shirker (Jun 16, 2016)

The dude at the very beginning on the bottom right.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2016)

Unsurprisingly, Microsoft confirmed Dead Rising 4 is only a timed exclusive for both XBox One and Windows 10.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 16, 2016)

Well considering how well the PS4 has sold, yeah as you said it's not surprising.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 17, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Unsurprisingly, Microsoft confirmed Dead Rising 4 is only a timed exclusive for both XBox One and Windows 10.


Just like Rise of the Tomb Raider. PS4 folks gets to play it 12 months after when all others has already played it and moved on and no longer gives a shit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2016)

They didn't even actually announce RotTR for PS4 yet did they?  Square said they had exciting Tomb Raider news for E3 and all we got was some crappy mobile game.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 17, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The dude at the very beginning on the bottom right.


----------



## God (Jun 17, 2016)

Patchouli said:


>


----------



## Alchemist73 (Jun 17, 2016)

I was trolled so hard thinking there would be a new crash bandicoot game. No just got skylanders ans remasters.


----------



## Darkmatter (Jun 17, 2016)

Shirker said:


> The dude at the very beginning on the bottom right.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Did he just praised the Sun?! This guy has my respect.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> Square said they had exciting Tomb Raider news for E3 and all we got was some crappy mobile game.


what mobile game ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 17, 2016)

While thats a stupid way to judge who won, even then it isn't exactly fair considering Sony's conference was only 80 minutes long while microsofts was 120 minutes long.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> They didn't even actually announce RotTR for PS4 yet did they?  Square said they had exciting Tomb Raider news for E3 and all we got was some crappy mobile game.



Is it well optimized on PC? It's also cheaper on the xbone now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 17, 2016)

it runs ok on PC but its also a very pretty (and thus demanding) game, so its PC reqs are about on par with Witcher 3 IIRC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2016)

I bought WiiU as a Bayonetta 2 machine and i'll buy the fuck out of NX if it's a Bayonetta 3 machine. Same for a new Okami.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh Kamiya. 



Weiss said:


> it runs ok on PC but its also a very pretty (and thus demanding) game, so its PC reqs are about on par with Witcher 3 IIRC



sounds good.


----------



## The World (Jun 17, 2016)

Based Kamiya 

I've played both Okami, can't wait for the third


----------



## kluang (Jun 17, 2016)

My god, the treehouse is abysmal. only two games. Fuck NX


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2016)

So what is the total lost of games shown or debuted at E3 at.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2016)

RE7 is being written by the pretentious snob behind Spec Ops: The Line and 1979 Revolution (he also apparently wrote the first F.E.A.R.).

Meanwhile, Harvey Smith has said if the first Dishonored took you around 8-12 hours, then you're probably looking at 12-20 hours for Dishonored 2.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 17, 2016)

Can't it be February already? I'm surprised that I'm looking forward a new IP so much.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> RE7 is being written by the pretentious snob behind Spec Ops: The Line and 1979 Revolution (he also apparently wrote the first F.E.A.R.).
> 
> Meanwhile, Harvey Smith has said if the first Dishonored took you around 8-12 hours, then you're probably looking at 12-20 hours for Dishonored 2.



 So RE7 is dead on arrival? And 10 to 20 hours for dishonored 2? I hope that is only because the addition of other things to do. For a main story to be that have better be quite the plot.


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2016)

Some other Dishonored 2 stuff from Harvey's twitter:

-There's some fiction in-universe referencing the change of the clockwork soldiers from ceramic to wood
-Said they kept the sword in the right hand even for nonlethal players so there was something readily available to block with; there will also be an enhancement that allows you to block projectiles
-Harvey posted some photos of silvergraph portraits of characters, said they will eventually post them in much better form for folks
-Captain of the Dreadful Wale, Megan Foster, has never met Corvo or Emily before
-You can't see your body/legs all the time, there is partial body awareness
-The gay/bi characters are prominent characters, not just background characters
-There is CE for the PC, comes with a Steam code
-Unsure of a booth at PAX West yet or Gamescom
-Man in the boat at the beginning of the demo is Anton Sokolov
-There is a network of black markets you can use to buy ammo, upgrades, etc.
-The attire for Overseers in Karnaca is exclusive there - different area so different style of clothing and masks
-It's not open world, but they try to have areas large and open and tried to have as few loads as possible
-Actor John Gegenhuber is the voice of Jindosh
-When asked about Sokolov's lack of angry eyebrows, etc., Harvey said he "matured."
-Outsider doesn't have human needs like hunger or thirst
-Corvo has mixed feelings on the Outsider, leaning towards "This gives me an edge"
-Daud hated the Outsider
-Corvo will be hood-down with the mask
-You can collect runes for coin even if you turn down the Outsider's offering
-Bloodflies have been in Serkonos for some time, but weren't as thick; Corvo would have memories of them
-There's no day/night cycle, it's "baked" into the missions
-They went nuts on the Options Menu - including being able to turn off outlines on objects of interest
-Emily's ring is a size 7.5 for females (Harvey thinks(
-The cover of Gold Dust Woman in the trailer exists only for trailer, recorded by Copilot Music with help from the dev
-By law, Harvey believes Jessamine would have been allowed to marry Corvo, though the aristocracy would've been against it
-Mesmerize can only affect two people, but be upgraded to three and then four
-Daud "did not fail" when fighting Delilah in the Void, but don't say if he chose the lethal option or not
-The mask in the Collector's Edition is not wearable, just a desk decoration with stand
-The Overseers we see are a Karnaca branch of the Abbey of the Everyman, under Vice Overseer Byrne
-When asked if the ring represents Empire of the Isles/Royalty or if there's something more to it, he said "Wait and see"
-Corvo wraps his hand to hide the Outsider's mark
-Corvo's mask is the same but has been reenvisioned and repaired over the years
-Unlikely that Corvo kept the Outsider's interest until this point, maybe rare appearances around pivotal moments
-We find out the reason for the Void being more chaotic
-Callista is lost at sea
-No New Game+ announcement yet
-Regarding the Heart's comments in the first game calling the Whalers "puppets," Harvey does not believe it was meant literally, more that they're just minions
-The Empire of the Isles doesn't have a national anthem that he's aware of, but the individual nations probably do
-Rejecting the powers makes the game harder but does not affect the game otherwise
-There are a lot of difficulty options for stealth, combat, and more
-You still chat with the Outsider if you reject his mark
-Rejecting or accepting can NOT be changed - there is still an achievement/trophy tied to it like the first game
-There is, again, no firm position on if Daud spared Delilah or not
-Kind of difficult but it sounds like while Emily rejects the mark, for Corvo it's more telling the Outsider to take it away (as it sounds like he still has it). Not certain on this
-Nonlethal nonviolent ghostly no powers never detected IS a thing. It's completely possible.
-This also means you can get around every level without Blink
-Loves that people still have this "mute Corvo" headcanon even though he cannot be mute in Dishonored 2
-The Antique Serkonan Guitar in the DLC is simply a decoration item, you can interact to pluck a string to make a sound, and it has a lore background to it (and a cool backstory)
-The team was surprised at how cool the mask and stand turned out for the collector's edition
-Whale oil is still in use
-Outsider's voice is still true to character




Here is a silvergraph of Luca Abele, Duke of Serkonos, to be voiced by Vincent D'onofrio.





Emily and Corvo's costumes as seen at E3 this year


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2016)

Superman said:


> So RE7 is dead on arrival? And 10 to 20 hours for dishonored 2? I hope that is only because the addition of other things to do. For a main story to be that have better be quite the plot.



I'm assuming 12 is for people who play through the story, the 20 is for people who go around looking for lore items and exploring.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 17, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> RE7 is being written by the pretentious snob behind Spec Ops: The Line and 1979 Revolution



Can't speak for Revolution, but Spec Ops is actually pretty decently written for what it is.

I just wish he hadn't given such a head-up-own-ass answer for the fair criticism of not actually being able to choose to not be a murderer. It's made retroactively worse by the fact that Undertale ended up doing what it tried to do infinitely better.


----------



## Six (Jun 17, 2016)

Resident Evil 7VR and Detroit Becomes Human are all I need in life.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2016)

Posting this here since I can't find the thread.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Can't speak for Revolution, but Spec Ops is actually pretty decently written for what it is.
> 
> I just wish he hadn't given such a head-up-own-ass answer for the fair criticism of not actually being able to choose to not be a murderer. It's made retroactively worse by the fact that Undertale ended up doing what it tried to do infinitely better.



He's David Cage-level arrogant, and the whole thing was pretentious and forced and far overrated, people clamoring around his whole, "You did have a choice - you could turn off the game" BS.

It feels like they're trying to take the game too seriously, and that goes against the inherent and purposeful cheesiness that I enjoyed of... well, basically the entire series. There was no real deep message, no soul-searching or thought-provoking. It was straight forward science-fiction thriller spiel that you could find in any movie - it was mindless, but it made it entertaining.

Writing has never been RE's strong suit but it's never needed to be. It's not Silent Hill, which had a much stronger reliance on narrative and twist whereas RE has always had the apparent Hollywood stereotype force behind it.

Jesus Christ, just get Dai Sato on the main series - he owned Revelations and Revelations 2. What's so hard about this?

First they drop gunplay completely instead of just doing ammo management, they go to a first person perspective because "Oooh, it's scarier!", they eliminate the entire cast that made the series recognizable at this point which was filled with characters many people still loved (I think the only exception would probably be Chris), they don't even give us the luxury of an ACTUAL character ("The hero is you!"), and now they hire an overly-political writer to concoct a new, unrelated story? Yeah, I'm done.


----------



## Six (Jun 18, 2016)

My God, Resident Evil/Capcom is damned if they do and damned if they don't. God forbid they try new things to rekindle interest in the series.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

Chrollo Lucifer said:


> My God, Resident Evil/Capcom is damned if they do and damned if they don't. God forbid they try new things to rekindle interest in the series.



If I wanted to play Outlast, I'd play Outlast. They're not even "trying new things", they're copying the latest craze. Despite what people like you seem to think there's more than just the two polar opposites of a third-person cover shooter and a run-and-hide horror - like I said, they were nailing it perfectly with Revelations and Revelations 2.


----------



## Six (Jun 18, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> If I wanted to play Outlast, I'd play Outlast. They're not even "trying new things", they're copying the latest craze. Despite what people like you seem to think there's more than just the two polar opposites of a third-person cover shooter and a run-and-hide horror - like I said, they were nailing it perfectly with Revelations and Revelations 2.


Except this is not Outlast. I don't think anybody complaining has much if any ground to stand on after the nonsense that has been put out nonstop since 4. 6 was the icing on the cake of a lost franchise and now they are offering something fresh. I back them 100% pissing off every die hard fan in their pursuit of something new, different and something that actually looks good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

It's more Outlast or PT or Alien: Isolation than it is Resident Evil.

And again, you keep conveniently ignoring that Resident Evil: Revelations and Revelations 2 again performed perfectly as Resident Evil games, one the same year as RE6 and one after. There was no need to try "something new" (I don't know what you keep calling it that when it's not new) - they already got back into their groove. They're just trying to pick up what Konami threw away.

And all of this is defeated by the fact that Capcom keeps spitting out, "it's going to be more like classic Resident Evil." So is it something new, or is it classic Resident Evil?

HINT: It's neither.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 18, 2016)

I think they mean its going to be more like classic resident evil, in that you are are locked in one place throughout the majority of the game and you have to unravel it. It seems they can do a lot with the time traveling VHS tapes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Six (Jun 18, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> It's more Outlast or PT or Alien: Isolation than it is Resident Evil.
> 
> And again, you keep conveniently ignoring that Resident Evil: Revelations and Revelations 2 again performed perfectly as Resident Evil games, one the same year as RE6 and one after. There was no need to try "something new" (I don't know what you keep calling it that when it's not new) - they already got back into their groove. They're just trying to pick up what Konami threw away.
> 
> ...


It is something new in the series. All you're doing is shooting it down before it can even get up based off what you believe it should be which sounds pretentious.

And no, because those games worked for you, doesn't mean that they worked for everyone. Most of the acclaim for Revelations was its DS version, the port was average. Revelations 2 was just as average as the first one. 

RE7 is going back to its roots of horror. There are many aspects to horror such as claustrophobia, mental anguish and a lack of resources which further intensifies the cycle of anguish. 

I thought it was made clear that the demo level was not going to be part of the game. Do you want a horror experience or do you not? Because as much as you complain, first person is the best way to experience true terror unless you decide to play using VR. It can very well be just like the first RE and more if they want to stick to true survival. But it seems camera angle is wheree people draw the line.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 18, 2016)

Based on this we might see a Resident evil 2 remake demo in RE7, seems way to specific to be a accident.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I think they mean its going to be more like classic resident evil, in that you are are locked in one place throughout the majority of the game and you have to unravel it. It seems they can do a lot with the time traveling VHS tapes.



Well... thematically appropriate or not I know one thing for sure: I am a bit interested in how the heck they'll manage to connect this to RE, whether it be through the tapes or even the mansion itself. As much of a cluttered mess as the story is, it's an interesting mess, so seeing all the loose threads/plotpoints sync themselves up throughout the series' games and spinoffs has always been part of the fun. To me, at least. So how the heck is a post-RE6 story gonna behave when it's now taking a turn for the grimdark?


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 18, 2016)

Shirker said:


> Well... thematically appropriate or not, I am a bit interested in how the heck they'll manage to connect this to RE. As much of a cluttered mess as the story is, it's an interesting mess, so seeing all the loose threads/plotpoints sync themselves up throughout the series' games and spinoffs has always been part of the fun. To me, at least. So how the heck is a post-RE6 story gonna behave when it's now taking a turn for the grimdark?



The game is supposed to be standalone from what everything I have seen and heard, its just supposed to have references to the other games.

Its likely starting a new branch in the overall continuity, maybe another off shoot of umbrella testing that went awol.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

Things weren't even that "grimdark" in RE6, it was just Chris' 'Nam flashbacks.  Though they did set up a much bigger potential antagonist, but then Revelations 2 went more personal and toned it down a lot more and was pretty much perfect. Which is why they should've just let him continue the main series if they were that concerned with having a classic RE feel. At this point, their language is just pandering for folks that don't know better.

@Xiammes - Even though it was still technically all one area, even the first RE had some vastly different setpieces with the mansion, the dormitory, they had a fucking aquaring in there, the laboratories, and the underground cave systems (which were more expansive in the REmake).

And yeah, as mentioned, this game is meant to be something aside, sounds like they're treating it like a retcon/reboot without actually retconning/rebooting in case they fuck it up.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 18, 2016)

> @Xiammes - Even though it was still technically all one area, even the first RE had some vastly different setpieces with the mansion, the dormitory, they had a fucking aquaring in there, the laboratories, and the underground cave systems (which were more expansive in the REmake).



I imagine half way the game will have some major setting change, you can only do so much in one area before it gets repetitive, even with the time traveling tapes.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

Just another very minor Dishonored 2 update for those interested in lore-related goodness:

Corvo never told anyone about the heart, and the canon address for the Academy of Natural Philosophy 15 Oxblood Way in Dunwall.

Also, Kirin Jindosh was able to create a functional version of the heart which beat for exactly 13 minutes before turning to ash.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I imagine half way the game will have some major setting change, you can only do so much in one area before it gets repetitive, even with the time traveling tapes.



I'll just patiently await for the next reveal where they show the Nameless Faceless Protagonist That Is Supposed To Embody You Because Writing Characters Is Hard And We Want To Pretend It's Scarier This Way getting roundhouse kicked by Leon as he takes over.

Also, I guess RIP zombies once again.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 18, 2016)

Jubilee said:


> I'll just patiently await for the next reveal where they show the Nameless Faceless Protagonist That Is Supposed To Embody You Because Writing Characters Is Hard And We Want To Pretend It's Scarier This Way getting roundhouse kicked by Leon as he takes over.
> 
> Also, I guess RIP zombies once again.



We don't know much, it could be zombies, Ghost girl could just be a unique BOW.

Also with the axe, we know there will be a combat system of some sort, you need something to kill.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2016)

How can Zombies RIP when they walk like man?


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

Well they said you wouldn't go mowing down zombies, that they have enemies that you fight one-on-one for more challenging combat, and right now gunplay is only a "maybe" they haven't decided.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

Shirker said:


> How can Zombies RIP when they walk like man?



kys fam

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2016)

and all of a sudden, I'm hyped once again


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2016)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2016)

Chrollo Lucifer said:


> My God, Resident Evil/Capcom is damned if they do and damned if they don't. God forbid they try new things to rekindle interest in the series.



And who is to blame for that? 

Capcom themselves split the fandom so whatever they do they have to appeal to both fans. So what do they do? Oh, add in another element and rework the core adding in another possible fandom into the mix.

It's okay to try new things, but why wasn't there an outcry for Umbrella Corps? Oh I know, because it's a spin-off. Spin-offs are the get out of jail free card for franchises(not just games). That way you can give the new stuff it's own sub-identity without alienating the fans of the original. And if it works out you slowly and subtly ease it into the main series. 

It's just too much of a drastic jump. Hell, even simple redesigns of main characters get lambasted on and they go ahead and change the core of the series?

I dunno who mentioned it to me a couple of days ago (krory or death or maybe mal), but the Sonic comparison could very well be accurate. Split fandoms, no "right" way of playing, and Capcom are doomed on whatever they do. Basically only the Sonic Generations of the series could very well put the fans on a nostalgia trip to make them shut up for just one game, and then there'd still be shit flinging on the side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

They're just sending for too many messages with this, not to mention misinformation.


----------



## Six (Jun 18, 2016)

Well, when we see actual gameplay including zombies then we should start judging.

Do you people want a scary game or not? What exactly is it that you're expecting? Some lame non scary third person game or an actual horror experience? Because lets face it, third person horror games are good but not scary in the least.

A first person Resident Evil, especially in VR would be terrifying. And the route that they're taking with limited ammo, no "guns blazing" is as realistic a route they could take because how often are bullets going to be available in a zombie outbreak?

My interpretation of them using RE1 as inspiration is the terror it brought players. When I watched my cousin play RE2, I literally pissed the bed the next morning because I was too scared to get up. Third person does not do that anymore.
I ask again, what do you want, a revamped horror experience or the same regurgitated third person game you're going to find a reason to complain about?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 18, 2016)

kurisu said:


> And who is to blame for that?
> 
> Capcom themselves split the fandom so whatever they do they have to appeal to both fans. So what do they do? Oh, add in another element and rework the core adding in another possible fandom into the mix.
> 
> ...



Resident Evil 6 was supposed to be their "Sonic Generations" and we know how things turned out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2016)

Chrollo Lucifer said:


> Well, when we see actual gameplay including zombies then we should start judging.



Oh so should I not judge the first person aspect or the promotional shit they have in their website and trailers? Ok, so the demo is not part of the main game. But does it represent it? Who knows. Pretty sure not even Capcom's PRs know. So even if they trying to be cryptic they're doing a horrible job at it. 



> Do you people want a scary game or not? What exactly is it that you're expecting? Some lame non scary third person game or an actual horror experience? Because lets face it, third person horror games are good but not scary in the least.
> 
> A first person Resident Evil, especially in VR would be terrifying. And the route that they're taking with limited ammo, no "guns blazing" is as realistic a route they could take because how often are bullets going to be available in a zombie outbreak?
> 
> ...



Missing the point of what I'm trying to say. There's no "you people". Everyone wants their own stuff. What I want wont necessarily be echoed by the rest of fandom. 

This isn't even about vocal fans. Resident Evil 6 sold quite well, who knows how such a change in direction would affect sales. And before you say RE4, that one had more to do with RE3 than this has to do with RE6. 




the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Resident Evil 6 was supposed to be their "Sonic Generations" and we know how things turned out.



Resident Evil 6 isn't a nostalgia trip. It's putting in everything they're tried into one game. Though I do see some similarities.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

>"When we see zombies"
>Already said they're going to just have more "dangerous" monsters that are scarier and harder to fight


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

And sorry, but this whole, "You guys didn't like RE6, you guys don't like this, you'll never be satisfied" argument people like Chrollo keep spewing is the dumbest shit I've ever heard.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2016)

krory shut the fuck up already

you already know they won't stop the revelations series

you still get a piece of that sweet pie regardless of what they do in the main series

no one gives a fuck if you love that gears of war call of duty tired formula bullshit

the only thing that got me hesitant is this VR nonsense


----------



## Six (Jun 18, 2016)

The World said:


> krory shut the fuck up already
> 
> you already know they won't stop the revelations series
> 
> ...


Have you ever even played a horror game in VR? It is not just some gimmick.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

VR is always a gimmick.


----------



## Six (Jun 18, 2016)

Always? It has been around for consumer use for 1-2 years. Goodness, pessimists are the worst. You people remind me of Republicans, always sticking to the same routine fearing change and progression.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2016)

It is a gimmick doe. Not that it's a bad thing. Weren't home consoles gimmicks to begin with?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2016)

*


Chrollo Lucifer said:



			Always? It has been around for consumer use for 1-2 years. Goodness, pessimists are the worst. You people remind me of Republicans, always sticking to the same routine fearing change and progression.
		
Click to expand...


*Literally selling itself with one specific use only*

*It's not a gimmick! I swear! It's the future, it is! Just like that one time in the 90s!*
*
And you remind me of people that use shitty politic analogies to try and get their point across.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 18, 2016)

Chrollo Lucifer said:


> Always? It has been around for consumer use for 1-2 years. Goodness, pessimists are the worst. You people remind me of Republicans, always sticking to the same routine fearing change and progression.



VR is a gimmick. The negative connotation to which the word can be attached is up to the individual, but "gimmick" is the right word. A lot of game features we've become use to started out as gimmicks.

Chill, man.



kurisu said:


> It is a gimmick doe. Not that it's a bad thing. Weren't home consoles gimmicks to begin with?



'd

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 18, 2016)

@Shirker, great minds man.


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2016)

*Search Results*
gim·mick
ˈɡimik/
_noun_
noun: *gimmick*; plural noun: *gimmicks*
a trick or device intended to attract attention, publicity, or business.

VR is literally a gimmick.


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2016)

Shut the fuck and post more NieR you homos

Reactions: Useful 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 19, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Shut the fuck and post more NieR you homos



Don't remember if anyone posted this here, but here you go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## God (Jun 19, 2016)

kurisu said:


> Don't remember if anyone posted this here, but here you go.



My body is not ready


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 19, 2016)

NieR 2 is looking so damn fine.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2016)

Man, this game sounds so much fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 19, 2016)

Holy Fucking Shit on a stick !



blakstealth said:


> Man, this game sounds so much fun.



Bis


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 19, 2016)

A true man's game.

The fact that Yakuza 0 also seems like the best game in the series in terms of gameplay is just icing on the cake. 60fps real time style switch, motherfuckers.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 20, 2016)

I get the feeling that there's not going to be commercials for ME Andromeda that feature a male like how ME3 had with Femshep

I don't particularly care, but it's a funny double standard.


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2016)

zelda booth looked dope


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2016)

Kaaant said:


> I get the feeling that there's not going to be commercials for ME Andromeda that feature a male like how ME3 had with Femshep
> 
> I don't particularly care, but it's a funny double standard.



They said they default is female, but they're going to show different kinds of Ryders, not just the one default character like they did with ME1-3 - if I recall the way they put it is ME1-3 was more like "This is the character you play" whereas trailers for ME:A they want to be more like "These are ways you can play your character." Was also said they started with a primary focus on a static male character to garner attention and sales because they felt they needed an "icon" to get on the map. By ME3, that was less of an issue.


----------



## The World (Jun 20, 2016)

more like it's mostly fat lesbo tumberlinas that play these games(or at least who have the loudest voices) now and they need a butch stronk FEMale to represent them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 20, 2016)

Damn that Zelda booth. If only Nintendo gave this much shit about their other "less-popular" franchises.


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2016)

The World said:


> more like it's mostly fat lesbo tumberlinas that play these games(or at least who have the loudest voices) now and they need a butch stronk FEMale to represent them



Apparently only 18% of people actually play a female in ME3. 

Besides, the big thing is self-representation now - they all want to play fat bulldykes with blue hair that identify as tentacle monsters to rape little schoolgirls.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2016)

Renegade femshep was bestshep


----------



## Enclave (Jun 22, 2016)

Except isn't that only tracking how often those companies are mentioned at all in social media?  Not if what's being mentioned is positive or negative?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 6, 2016)

These are the 27 E3 2016 titles that I'm looking forward to playing eventually.

*My E3 2016 Wish List:*
Agents of Mayhem (PS4)
Batman: Arkham VR (PS4)
Crash Bandicoot Trilogy (PS4)
Days Gone (PS4)
Death Stranding (PS4)
Detroit: Become Human (PS4)
Dragon Ball XenoVerse 2 (PS4)
Final Fantasy XII: The Zodiac Age (PS4)
Final Fantasy XV (PS4)
God of War PS4 (PS4)
Horizon: Zero Dawn (PS4)
Insomniac Spider-Man (PS4)
Kingdom Hearts HD II.8: Final Chapter Prologue (PS4)
Mafia III (PS4)
Mass Effect: Andromeda (PS4)
Ni-Oh (PS4)
NieR Automata (PS4)
Persona 5 (PS4)
Resident Evil 7: BioHazard (PS4)
Star Ocean: Integrity and Faithlessness (PS4)
Star Wars (Respawn Project) (PS4)
Star Wars (Visceral Project) (PS4)
South Park: The Fractured But Whole (PS4)
Tales of Berseria (PS4)
Vampyr (PS4)
Watch_Dogs 2 (PS4)
World of Final Fantasy (PS4)


----------

